# Esta PODRÍA ser la razón por la que los rusos tienen tantos problemas de logística, combustible y vehículos abandonados en el medio de la nada



## Desadaptado Dimensional (27 Feb 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Lo de los vehiculos rusos abandonados en medio de la nada dicen que es porque los ucranianos estan saboteando el combustible. Los rusos estan usando gasolineras ucranianas porque pensaban que el conflicto se decidiria en un par de horas y la Blitzkrieg no esta siendo tal, se alarga mas de lo esperado, y la logistica no estaba pensada para un conflicto de mas de tres dias, los errores de los motores KamAZ siempre vienen dando por fallos en la bomba inyección o bombeo erróneo, y el de los Ural (el principal productor de los T-90/Armata) en el inyector, con que les metas alquitrán en el depósito revientan, si se trata de un aprovechamiento de los errores de esos motores clásicos para forzar sabotajes los ucranianos son inteligentes, pero es solo una hipótesis que manejan algunos canales pro rusos, si el fallo es generalizado significa que les han ofrecido combustible en malas condiciones o que dentro de su intendencia hay elementos que actúan en consonancia con las fuerzas del ocupado, porque los modelos abandonados coinciden con esos motores KamAZ y Ural. Es risorio pero pueden inutilizar a un T-90/14 de última generación con los sistemas ofensivos más sofisticados del mercado añadiendo maicena, avena o nitrato de sodio a la bencina y el gasóleo. Los motores Otto ruso se llevan clavando y provocando roturas de válvulas y pistones desde siempre, se supone que de eso han pasado 70 años, si les sigue ocurriendo lo mismo menuda castaña.



Me cito a mi mi mismo en otro hilo.

Por casualidad, despues encontre algo parecido a lo que mencionaba en un canal de Telegram ucraniano:


```
https://t.me/uaguard/769
```
Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.
ucranianos, la situación en el país es tal que el enemigo ya está superado y trata de mendigar a la población alimentos + gasóleo

No tienes que rechazar la primera opción, pero tampoco el combustible.

❗ALe antes de hacerlo, tendrás que "masticar la grasa" con ella para asegurarte de que tu tecnología se comporta como se espera en el futuro.

Aquí hay un pequeño "tutorial" que puede añadirse al palive (elija una variante adecuada):

Si es posible, mezclar gasóleo con gasolina/queroseno en proporción 4:1 (4 litros de gasóleo para añadir 1 litro de gasolina/queroseno)
Añade aceite de motor al gasóleo en la medida de lo posible
Rellena el bidón con 2 o 3 l de gasolina/suelo/barro/sal/sosa.
Añade 4-5 litros de agua o de solución salina al bidón

Que lo disfrutes.
‼¿Lo has leído? Pásalo.

¡LLEVARLO A CABO!


----------



## eL PERRO (27 Feb 2022)

A mi, francamente, a lo que me huele es a DESERCIONES EN MASA. En el oeste de la puta urs hay muchos ucranianos con pasaporte sovietico. Y muchos hijos-nietos de ucranianos. O muchos eslavos de verdad que no tienen sangre mongoloide como EL NOMO CON BOTOCS, y les parece una puta aberracion lo que estan haciendo. Asi que aprovechan una vez se adentran en carreteras en mitad del campo, aparcan el tanque, se bajan, y adios

¿Un poco raro que se haya tenido que ir a buscar a chechenos zumbados de mierda para que le hagan lo sucio, no?


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (27 Feb 2022)

Mirad esto. Puede que hasta se estén incluso riendo de ellos abiertamente






eL PERRO dijo:


> A mi, francamente, a lo que me huele es a DESERCIONES EN MASA. En el oeste de la puta urs hay muchos ucranianos con pasaporte sovietico. Y muchos hijos-nietos de ucranianos. O muchos eslavos de verdad que no tienen sangre mongoloide como EL NOMO CON BOTOCS, y les parece una puta aberracion lo que estan haciendo. Asi que aprovechan una vez se adentran en carreteras en mitad del campo, aparcan el tanque, se bajan, y adios
> 
> ¿Un poco raro que se haya tenido que ir a buscar a chechenos zumbados de mierda para que le hagan lo sucio, no?




A los chechenos los están reventando


----------



## Impresionante (27 Feb 2022)

Al tercer día sin combustible?

Inverosímil


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (27 Feb 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Al tercer día sin combustible?
> 
> Inverosímil



Solo me lo explico si el plan estuviese diseñado para decapitar Kiev en un par de horas o dias, de modo que ni repararon en mayor combustible. De todos modos el hecho de tener a tantas ciudades rodeadas, pero tan pocos centros operaciones ocupados, los puentes y aerodromos volados por los ucranianos para hacer mas dificil la logistica, y tener tantos vehiculos de aqui para alla en un pais enorme podria estar colaborando tambien en la matanza de la cadena de suministros.

Putin avisa que si estalla una guerra «no les dará tiempo ni a pestañear» (msn.com)

Putin decia que ni tiempo a pestañear, pero creo que la blitzkrieg no esta siendo tal.


----------



## dabrute 2.0 (27 Feb 2022)

La propaganda ucrania/occidental es un auténtico disparate.


----------



## eL PERRO (27 Feb 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> A los chechenos los están reventando



Ya ya. Eso es aparte. Me referia a que es un poco extraño que se tengan que buscar a putos maometanos de mierda terroristas descerebrados destripacabras para hacer el trabajo sucio. Me da a entender de que estan teniendo problemas de lealtad entre sus filas, y que no todos estan dispuesos a morir porque un pais de 18 millones de km2 le monte una guerra mundial a europa por la pataleta de que ucrania no entre en la ue


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (27 Feb 2022)

dabrute 2.0 dijo:


> La propaganda ucrania/occidental es un auténtico disparate.



Vale, pero al menos contrargumentad algo, es solo una idea, no propaganda, no digo que sea lo que esta ocurriendo, OJO. Meras hipotesis.


----------



## wysiwyg (27 Feb 2022)

Gracias por el aporte. Uno de los mejores hilos que he leído.


----------



## Pinovski (27 Feb 2022)

Me quedo por aqui por si pones mas, *hilazo*. Bastante razonado y argumentado, no como los pro putin que se limitan al facil "ejjj que ejjj impojiiiiiiiiible Putin ej el mejooooooooooon, viva chechenos y morojjj"


----------



## dabrute 2.0 (27 Feb 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Vale, pero al menos contrargumentad algo, es solo una idea, no propaganda, no digo que sea lo que esta ocurriendo, OJO. Meras hipotesis.



Hombre, es que si te creyeses la versión ucraniana que rebota por twitter, los rusos están invadiendo con el único objetivo de matar niños.

Considera esto:

Análisis Militares: Un misil Krypton en una calle en Kiev (charly015.blogspot.com)


----------



## alnitak (27 Feb 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> A mi, francamente, a lo que me huele es a DESERCIONES EN MASA. En el oeste de la puta urs hay muchos ucranianos con pasaporte sovietico. Y muchos hijos-nietos de ucranianos. O muchos eslavos de verdad que no tienen sangre mongoloide como EL NOMO CON BOTOCS, y les parece una puta aberracion lo que estan haciendo. Asi que aprovechan una vez se adentran en carreteras en mitad del campo, aparcan el tanque, se bajan, y adios
> 
> ¿Un poco raro que se haya tenido que ir a buscar a chechenos zumbados de mierda para que le hagan lo sucio, no?




que desastre operativo

que chatarra estamos viendo 

que soldadesca drogada y lloriqueando

espero que hay un golpe de estado en rusia

putin a esta hora deberia tener ya un gobierno titere en kiev y no solo no lo tiene sino que occidente podria provocar una involucion en moscu


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (27 Feb 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Vale, pero al menos contrargumentad algo, es solo una idea, no propaganda, no digo que sea lo que esta ocurriendo, OJO. Meras hipotesis.




Te adelanto yo sus respuestas:

-Fake
-Propaganda ucraniana/occidental
-Eso es imposible porque Putin es invencible (y sus variantes)
-¡Que vienen los nazis!

Vamos, lo que puede decir o bien un bot o un niño de 5 años. De ahi no los sacas.

Y por supuesto antes de contestar a tus argumentos, daran un bonito rodeo por los cerros de Ubeda.

En fin, si es que te tienes que reir...


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (27 Feb 2022)

dabrute 2.0 dijo:


> Hombre, es que si te creyeses la versión ucraniana que rebota por twitter, los rusos están invadiendo con el único objetivo de matar niños.
> 
> Considera esto:
> 
> Análisis Militares: Un misil Krypton en una calle en Kiev (charly015.blogspot.com)



¿Pero donde digo que los rusos invadan con el único objetivo de matar niños?



No hombre, no creo eso.

Lo que pasas ahí y todo eso ok, pero no se que tiene que ver con el post la verdad.


----------



## alnitak (27 Feb 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Solo me lo explico si el plan estuviese diseñado para decapitar Kiev en un par de horas o dias, de modo que ni repararon en mayor combustible. De todos modos el hecho de tener a tantas ciudades rodeadas, pero tan pocos centros operaciones ocupados, los puentes y aerodromos volados por los ucranianos para hacer mas dificil la logistica, y tener tantos vehiculos de aqui para alla en un pais enorme podria estar colaborando tambien en la matanza de la cadena de suministros.
> 
> Putin avisa que si estalla una guerra «no les dará tiempo ni a pestañear» (msn.com)
> 
> Putin decia que ni tiempo a pestañear, pero creo que la blitzkrieg no esta siendo tal.



ya lo siento por las putinas pero esto huele a desastre 

en vuestro descargo os dire que no se puede usar un ejercito de leva contravtu propia poblacion... y menos llevarlo engañado 

en muchos casos habra soldados que esten atacando su pueblo o el de sus padres...

zelensky ha aguantado y los generales que se van a rebelar estan en moscu...

me temo que o erdogan o el chino le hacen comprender a putin esto...


----------



## alnitak (27 Feb 2022)

ucrania es una ratonera

rusia deberia eetirarse 

The destruction of a convoy of Chechen special forces near Hostomel is officially confirmed by the Ukraine's President's Office.


----------



## MCC (27 Feb 2022)

Habéis pasado por alto un hilo en donde un forero aportaba valiosa información acerca del conflicto desde el punto de vista ruso, y ojo, que quien redactaba esto fue un rebelde prorruso que estuvo dándose tiros en 2014, echadle un ojo y si podéis acceder a su cuenta en Telegram estaría de puta madre.





__





Analisis - Reporte no tendencioso de origen ruso del día Z+2


Como twitter esta lleno de videos y noticias tendenciosas que no se cansan de decir que la ofensiva Rusa es un desastre y de supuestas columnas rusas destrozadas que generalmente en realidad son rutenas, creo es necesario compartir informes rusos con los pies en la tierra. RT y Reuters son...




www.burbuja.info





Según este informe los ucranianos están estabilizando el frente y los siguientes días van a ser críticos para el progreso o estancamiento de la operación, por ahora los rusos solo avanzan desde el sur, es decir, desde Crimea, en el norte han frenado su avance.

Agradecimiento especial a @El Caga Chele.


----------



## zapatitos (27 Feb 2022)

El tercer pais productor de petróleo del mundo se queda sin combustible en tres días, virgensanta lo que hay que leer en burbuja 

Saludos.


----------



## jaimitoabogado (27 Feb 2022)

Abandonan vehiculos que tiene combustible?

Sera esto una tactica de putin?


----------



## alnitak (27 Feb 2022)

las tropas rusas , la masa, no las fuerzas especiales, estan dispersas y vagan por toda ucrania..
hay cientosnde t72 abandonados ppr falta de combustible

a mi zelensky me cae como el culo pero rusia esta fracasando brutalmente....

espero que el pueblo eslavo consiga algun dia un destino mas justo pero si putin y zelensky es su mayor esperanza.. menuda basura


----------



## alnitak (27 Feb 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> El tercer pais productor de petróleo del mundo se queda sin combustible en tres días, virgensanta lo que hay que leer en burbuja
> 
> Saludos.




1. el petoleo rusia lo refina fuera.. esppaña participa ampliamenre

2. nonse ven camiones cisternas detras de los tanques en formacion .. pprque hay desbandada general... hay mucho tanquista dando vueltas y solo


----------



## alnitak (27 Feb 2022)

jaimitoabogado dijo:


> Abandonan vehiculos que tiene combustible?
> 
> Sera esto una tactica de putin?




en mi opinion son deserciones... en cuanto los chavales se ven solos y dado que les dijeron que se iban de maniobras cogen y se largan...

ahora hay mucha desinformacion pero se ira viendo...


----------



## Impresionante (27 Feb 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> putin a esta hora deberia tener ya un gobierno titere en kiev y no solo no lo tiene sino que *occidente podria provocar una involucion en moscu*


----------



## dabrute 2.0 (27 Feb 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> ¿Pero donde digo que los rusos invadan con el único objetivo de matar niños?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nunca he dicho que seas responsable de esa propaganda.

El enlace ilustra como se está fabricando la propaganda.


----------



## eL PERRO (27 Feb 2022)

dabrute 2.0 dijo:


> Hombre, es que si te creyeses la versión ucraniana que rebota por twitter, los rusos están invadiendo con el único objetivo de matar niños.



La realidad es casi peor. Solo es una pataleta de narcisismo de los NOMOS DE MONGOLIA que no soportan que ucrania les mande a tomar por culo y quiera entrar en la UE

Pataleta de enfermo mental que no soporta un divorcio y asesina a su expareja y su amante, y aun pretende tener razon

Y por culpa de la pataleta, mueren niños, mueren hombres, mueren viejos, mueren jovenes, ciudades enteras quedan arrasadas, un pais queda hundido en la mierda para decadas y veremos si no nos arrastran a todos a la mierda

Lo unico bueno de esto, es que ahora ucrania estara ya dentro de la ue y mongolia la ha perdido para siempre


----------



## Impresionante (27 Feb 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> en mi opinion son deserciones... en cuanto los chavales se ven solos y dado que les dijeron que se iban de maniobras cogen y se largan...
> 
> ahora hay mucha desinformacion pero se ira viendo...



No digas tonterías


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (27 Feb 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> El tercer pais productor de petróleo del mundo se queda sin combustible en tres días, virgensanta lo que hay que leer en burbuja
> 
> Saludos.



No tiene que ver. Por poder pueden traerlo pero no tenerlo en el centro operacion o bien desplegado, pero necesitarian traer mas camiones cisterna.


----------



## jorge (27 Feb 2022)

Joder, sería un golpe mortal para Putín la traición de su propio ejército, y es bastante razonable que pueda estar ocurriendo por los lazos sanguineos de ambas regiones.


----------



## alnitak (27 Feb 2022)

| GUERRA UCRANIA-RUSIA: El senador estadounidense Marco Rubio, vicepresidente del Comité de Inteligencia del Senado, dice que los líderes militares rusos deberían pensar "muy cuidadosamente" antes de seguir las órdenes que "recibieron recientemente".


las ordenes.deben ser bombrdear kiev y kharkov que NO ESTAN SIENDO OBEDECIDAS...

GOLPE DE ESTADO EN MOSCU?


----------



## El Exterminador (27 Feb 2022)

Pajas mentales, los rusos están seleccionando sus objetivos,no tienen prisa ninguna, si hubieran ido en modo destroyer, ya estarían en la frontera polaca y moldava


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (27 Feb 2022)

Yo entiendo que le veais a todo explicacion y que incluso dejar vehiculos abandonados sea un plan maestro tactico para confundir. Pero no me termina de convencer.

Cada vez me recuerda mas a los sepatatistas cuando todo lo que hacia Puigdemont, incluso sus cagadas, era parte del plan.


----------



## zapatitos (27 Feb 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> 1. el petoleo rusia lo refina fuera.. esppaña participa ampliamenre
> 
> 2. nonse ven camiones cisternas detras de los tanques en formacion .. pprque hay desbandada general... hay mucho tanquista dando vueltas y solo




Pero si Rusia es el tercer pais con más refinadoras del mundo detrás de los USA y China

¿No os da siquiera un poquitín de verguenza las tonterías que poneis?

Saludos.


----------



## jaimitoabogado (27 Feb 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> A mi, francamente, a lo que me huele es a DESERCIONES EN MASA. En el oeste de la puta urs hay muchos ucranianos con pasaporte sovietico. Y muchos hijos-nietos de ucranianos. O muchos eslavos de verdad que no tienen sangre mongoloide como EL NOMO CON BOTOCS, y les parece una puta aberracion lo que estan haciendo. Asi que aprovechan una vez se adentran en carreteras en mitad del campo, aparcan el tanque, se bajan, y adios
> 
> ¿Un poco raro que se haya tenido que ir a buscar a chechenos zumbados de mierda para que le hagan lo sucio, no?



Puedes tener razon , pero me parece extraño , algún soldado podria desertar escurriendose sin que le vean , pero no lo veo factible que lo hagan todos a la vez , esos vehiculos no son dirigidos por un solo soldado , llevan tropas , mecanicos , radios etc...


----------



## dabrute 2.0 (27 Feb 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> La realidad es casi peor. Solo es una pataleta de narcisismo de los NOMOS DE MONGOLIA que no soportan que ucrania les mande a tomar por culo y quiera entrar en la UE
> 
> Pataleta de enfermo mental que no soporta un divorcio y asesina a su expareja y su amante, y aun pretende tener razon
> 
> ...



En muchos de tus comentarios exiges guerra, asesinatos, masacres, etc, etc a chillidos.

Y es muy dudoso que vayas a parar.

Aun así, le vuelvo a decir a la parte de tu mente que sabe que estás desquiciado que recapacite.


----------



## zapatitos (27 Feb 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> No tiene que ver. Por poder pueden traerlo pero no tenerlo en el centro operacion o bien desplegado, pero necesitarian traer mas camiones cisterna.




Rusia, China y los USA tienen camiones cisterna para aburrirte contándolos.

Saludos.


----------



## dabrute 2.0 (27 Feb 2022)

El Exterminador dijo:


> Pajas mentales, los rusos están seleccionando sus objetivos,no tienen prisa ninguna, si hubieran ido en modo destroyer, ya estarían en la frontera polaca y moldava



Evidencia?


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (27 Feb 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Pero si Rusia es el tercer pais con más refinadoras del mundo detrás de los USA y China
> 
> ¿No os da siquiera un poquitín de verguenza las tonterías que poneis?
> 
> Saludos.



¿Pero que tiene que ver eso?

Una cosa es tener esos recursos naturales y otra es tener una cadena de suministro estable en una guerra. Entonces Arabia Saudi ¿solo por tener petroleo ya tiene un ejército preparado para tener una cadena de suministro estable si quiere una guerra contra México?



Que tendrá que ver la gimnasia con el magnesio.

Es como si me dices que porque si los africanos tenian tantas rocas no hicieron entonces el Panteon o el Partenon...

¿Leeis lo que escribis antes de darle a enviar?


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (27 Feb 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> ¿Pero que tiene que ver eso?
> 
> Una cosa es tener esos recursos naturales y otra es tener una cadena de suministro estable en una guerra. Entonces Arabia Saudi ¿solo por tener petroleo ya tiene un ejército preparado para tener una cadena de suministro estable si quiere una guerra contra México?
> 
> ...



La culpa es tuya por contestarles... Te van a llevar a un circulo infinito de cuñadeces de barra de bar o alguna frase que habra soltado el Cesar Caballo de turno en la TV y te tendran perdiendo el tiempo en chorradas.


----------



## El Exterminador (27 Feb 2022)

dabrute 2.0 dijo:


> Evidencia?



Las dos noches anteriores detuvieron sus ataques de noche, y el día de ayer(donde todos se preguntaban que si los rusos no atacaban es que iban mal), los rusos detuvieron la ofensiva, esperando posibles negociaciones, hoy se reanudó la ofensiva tras la negativa de la misma


----------



## srburbujarra (27 Feb 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Vale, pero al menos contrargumentad algo, es solo una idea, no propaganda, no digo que sea lo que esta ocurriendo, OJO. Meras hipotesis.



Es que suena inverosímil.
En cualquier caso hay poc que argumentar solo se han de dejar los días pasar y rezar para que no escale.

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## zapatitos (27 Feb 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> ¿Pero que tiene que ver eso?
> 
> Una cosa es tener esos recursos naturales y otra es tener una cadena de suministro estable en una guerra. Entonces Arabia Saudi ¿solo por tener petroleo ya tiene un ejército preparado para tener una cadena de suministro estable si quiere una guerra contra México?
> 
> ...




Arabia Saudí tiene una infraestructura militar de chichinabo y Rusia en ese terreno está a años luz de ellos.

Uno de los tres ejércitos más poderosos del mundo en el pais probablemente con más capacidad de recursos naturales y no van a tener logística para trasladarse justo al lado de su casa.

Si me dijeras de trasladarlo todo al Paraguay pues bueno vale a lo mejor ¿Pero a Ucrania que está a tiro de piedra de Rusia? 

Saludos.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (27 Feb 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Rusia, China y los USA tienen camiones cisterna para aburrirte contándolos.
> 
> Saludos.



No lo dudo, ¿pero donde están?

Claro, ahi estan bien...



alnitak dijo:


> ya lo siento por las putinas pero esto huele a desastre
> 
> en vuestro descargo os dire que no se puede usar un ejercito de leva contravtu propia poblacion... y menos llevarlo engañado
> 
> ...



No te confundas. Yo no soy pro putina, pero tampoco me gusta montarme teorias auto complacientes de que arrasa ejercitos solo con guiñar un ojo, pienso que Rusia ganara la guerra, pero le esta costando algo mas de lo que esperaba.


----------



## zapatitos (27 Feb 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> No lo dudo, ¿pero donde están?
> 
> Claro, ahi estan bien...
> 
> ...




A mi y a ti nos lo van a enseñar para que lo veamos. 

Pero si no estamos viendo nada de lo que está sucediendo en Ucrania, a no ser que des por válidos todos los videos de otras guerras y las imágenes de videojuegos y simulaciones que están poniendo a todas horas como si fueran de Ucrania.

Saludos.


----------



## wysiwyg (27 Feb 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> en mi opinion son deserciones... en cuanto los chavales se ven solos y dado que les dijeron que se iban de maniobras cogen y se largan...
> 
> ahora hay mucha desinformacion pero se ira viendo...



Llevan de "maniobras" varias semanas.

Estarán hartos de dormir en tiendas y comer comida de perro.


----------



## eL PERRO (27 Feb 2022)

dabrute 2.0 dijo:


> En muchos de tus comentarios exiges guerra, asesinatos, masacres, etc, etc a chillidos.
> 
> Y es muy dudoso que vayas a parar.




Estas en lo cierto, no voy a parar. Tu amo lleva 1500 años destruyendo mi continente y cometiendo millones y millones y millones de matanzas, condenandonos a la guerra constante, a la pobreza y al subdesarrollo

Y siguen y siguen y siguen. Asi que hay que acabar con ellos, y con vosotros, sus CMS. De cuajo. De puto cuajo


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (27 Feb 2022)

Ukrainian man offers Russian troops to 'tow them back to Russia’. Here's how they react | WATCH - World News (indiatoday.in)

La noticia (y el video) ha salido en medios de cualquier pais, como la India.


_as the Russian troops continue to advance at a rapid pace towards Ukraine's capital city of Kyiv, there are reports of several Russian military tanks running *out of fuel*, food and stranded on Ukrainian highways._





In the clip, which has since been widely shared on social media, Russian troops can be seen next to a large tank as a man in a car spots them on the side of the road and engages in a conversation. Their banter seems friendly and has taken the social media by surprise.





______

Pero imagino que la prensa india es un bot tambien


----------



## Pinovski (27 Feb 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Ukrainian man offers Russian troops to 'tow them back to Russia’. Here's how they react | WATCH - World News (indiatoday.in)
> 
> La noticia (y el video) ha salido en medios de cualquier pais, como la India.
> 
> ...



Vaya hostias de realidad estan cayendo en este hilo XD


----------



## Perroviolin (27 Feb 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Estas en lo cierto, no voy a parar. Tu amo lleva 1500 años destruyendo mi continente y cometiendo millones y millones y millones de matanzas, condenandonos a la guerra constante, a la pobreza y al subdesarrollo
> 
> Y siguen y siguen y siguen. Asi que hay que acabar con ellos, y con vosotros, sus CMS. De cuajo. De puto cuajo



Pero... No vas a parar.... De ser un keiboar guarrior.... O vas a hacer algo en el mundo real.... En plan.... Minimo rollo hacerte un huerto o tener un romance... XD suerte


----------



## dabrute 2.0 (27 Feb 2022)

El Exterminador dijo:


> Las dos noches anteriores detuvieron sus ataques de noche, y el día de ayer(donde todos se preguntaban que si los rusos no atacaban es que iban mal), los rusos detuvieron la ofensiva, esperando posibles negociaciones, hoy se reanudó la ofensiva tras la negativa de la misma



Ambas cosas se pueden interpretar como una muestra de debilidad ante obstáculos que no han sido tenidos en cuenta.

No quiero decir que estés equivocado, simplemente me parecen argumentos insuficientes (aunque los tendré en cuenta).


----------



## dabrute 2.0 (27 Feb 2022)

No me sorprendería.


----------



## dabrute 2.0 (27 Feb 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Estas en lo cierto, no voy a parar. Tu amo lleva 1500 años destruyendo mi continente y cometiendo millones y millones y millones de matanzas, condenandonos a la guerra constante, a la pobreza y al subdesarrollo
> 
> Y siguen y siguen y siguen. Asi que hay que acabar con ellos, y con vosotros, sus CMS. De cuajo. De puto cuajo



No hay "amos".

Tus fantasias no tienen otro objetivo que justificar tus delirios.

Asume la responsabilidad de tu fracaso como ser humano y haz algo constructivo con tu vida.

Es un consejo amigo.


----------



## Mabuse (27 Feb 2022)

Parece ser que este tipo de vehículos no tiene mucho aguante. Pesan un huevo y queman los componentes muy rápido. La doctrina es que cuando deja de andar, se abandona y se monta en otro que venga detrás.


----------



## OYeah (27 Feb 2022)

Buenos dias. No ha habido ataque esta noche, parece. Respecto al hilo: Ucrania es el segundo pais mas grande de Europa, mas que Francia, y creo que el Ejercito ruso es muy avanzado en misiles pero una chapuza en infanteria y demas. Eso pueden ser deserciones al encontrarse sin gasoleo y sin comida en mitad de digamos Castilla, rodeados de medio hermanos que hablan ruso y tienen unas expectativas de calidad de vida mejores que las de los rusos (mentira, a base de impresora y regados por Occidente/NATO, pero es lo que hay).

Esos tanques ademas consumen barbaridades de gasoil.


Me lo creo. Y creo que se le tuerce todo a Putin. Su Estado Mayor me da la imagen de ser una banda de incompetentes, hay videos por ahi del mismo Putin riendose de ellos al mencionar el vender cerdo a Indonesia. Le tiene que recordar al lerdo que le dice eso que alli son musulmanes y se lleva las manos a la cara para reirse por no llorar.


Pinta mal para Putin.


----------



## frenlib (27 Feb 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Me cito a mi mi mismo en otro hilo.
> 
> Por casualidad, despues encontre algo parecido a lo que mencionaba en un canal de Telegram ucraniano:
> 
> ...



Por hilos como éste sigo en burbuja, esto es lo que hace al foro valer la pena.


----------



## eL PERRO (27 Feb 2022)

dabrute 2.0 dijo:


> No hay "amos".



No ya, si tu amo no tienes. TE gustaria tenerlo. Te matas a pajas fantaseando que por fin consigues ser su puta y que te mete en nomina. Pero los que cobran son otros. Tu nisiquiera llegas a CM. Te tienes que conformar con la masturbacion, soñando con la felacion que nunca llega

TE llegara antes la cuneta, monton de MIERDA


----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (27 Feb 2022)

No nos engañemos que se ven vehículos mas propios de la era Barreiros que de una guerra actual. Yo no descartaria la deserción, es muy posible que muchos soldados tengan familiares o sean descendientes de ucranianos, pues hasta hace poco casi era el corazón de la URSS


----------



## frenlib (27 Feb 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> en mi opinion son deserciones... en cuanto los chavales se ven solos y dado que les dijeron que se iban de maniobras cogen y se largan...
> 
> ahora hay mucha desinformacion pero se ira viendo...



Eso puede ser otra posibilidad. Me extraña que no tenga zanx tu comentario, hay un vídeo donde se ve que ucranianos se roban el combustible de un tanque ruso abandonado, lo que me hace sospechar que no es una cuestión del combustible sino que son deserciones masivas.

Veámoslo desde un punto de vista distinto, ¿Qué tal si muchos soldados rusos en realidad no querían esta guerra? el pueblo ruso en general no odia a los ucranianos, de hecho ambos pueblos se tienen estima y hasta tienen parientes en ambos lados de la frontera. Es claramente una guerra fraticida y estoy seguro que muchos soldados rusos están renunciando.


----------



## TengomasreservasqueFalete (27 Feb 2022)

Esta locura ha servido a las élites para comprar algo, de lo cual me alegro
Hay esperanza para la raza humana
La gente, no quiere guerra
Y creo firmemente, que pudiera llegar el día en que los ciudadanos de diferentes países se aliaran lara derrocar regímenes dictatoriales
Las guerras no son como antes
La gente, ya no es como antes 
Lo bueno de haber perdido la ingenuidad pasada, es que hay mucha información y común entre personas de todo el mundo
Nadie está dispuesto a morir por la avaricia y corrupción de los políticos
Si quieren matar civiles, tendrán que hacerlo ellos mismos, a riesgo de ser después perseguidos


----------



## OYeah (27 Feb 2022)

TengomasreservasqueFalete dijo:


> Esta locura ha servido a las élites para comprar algo, de lo cual me alegro
> Hay esperanza para la raza humana
> La gente, no quiere guerra
> Y creo firmemente, que pudiera llegar el día en que los ciudadanos de diferentes países se aliaran lara derrocar regímenes dictatoriales
> ...




Pero no te confundas, Ucrania ha estado y seguia haciendo barbaridades en la zona rusa. Es el caso de Tabarnia, si nos mandaran a pegar tiros alli aun sabiendo que los lazis cagalanes estan cometiendo barbaridades con los castellanos que quedaran. Yo tengo familia alli. A ver que cojones haria.

Pues muy posiblemente si me quedara tirado en medio camino pasando hambre y pensando que igual le tengo que pegar un tiro a un hermano mio pues dijera que a tomar por culo, ademas son mas ricos y me puedo colocar mejor.


----------



## Conde Duckula (27 Feb 2022)

Es pantomima. Descansan para comer y dormir. Como todos los actores.


----------



## frrank (27 Feb 2022)

Se sabe si todos estos vehículos han pasado la ITV??

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## EnergiaLibre (27 Feb 2022)

TengomasreservasqueFalete dijo:


> Esta locura ha servido a las élites para comprar algo, de lo cual me alegro
> Hay esperanza para la raza humana
> La gente, no quiere guerra
> Y creo firmemente, que pudiera llegar el día en que los ciudadanos de diferentes países se aliaran lara derrocar regímenes dictatoriales
> ...



claro que queremos guerra, pero contra los putos satanistas


----------



## Nicors (27 Feb 2022)

Se sabía. Cuando estaban de maniobras alrededor de Ucrania, se observaba la falta de fuerzas de apoyo.
1) Las maniobras eran para invadir.
2)No llevaron consigo fuerzas auxiliares.
3)Han mandado blindados y tanques de los años 50 del siglo pasado.
4)Los rusos están hartos de la megalomania de sus dirigentes.
5) Los Ucranianos no son nazis, son hermanos de los Rusos que quieren vivir bajo los estándares occidentales.
6)La nomenclatura Rusa creía iba a ser un paseo militar, y que como en el caso Crimea el mundo miraría a otro lado.
7)El pueblo ucraniano está luchando por su independencia (como lucharon los criollos en los virreinatos americanos contra España).
8)Putin es un enfermo mental que se dedicaba en sus tiempos del KGB a matar alemanes por la espalda, y amenaza con la destrucción nuclear.
9) Zelenski, les guste o no a las putinas y a los tibios, es un héroe para el pueblo ucraniano, y para el europeo que no se cree la propaganda rusa.


----------



## dabrute 2.0 (27 Feb 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> No ya, si tu amo no tienes. TE gustaria tenerlo. Te matas a pajas fantaseando que por fin consigues ser su puta y que te mete en nomina. Pero los que cobran son otros. Tu nisiquiera llegas a CM. Te tienes que conformar con la masturbacion, soñando con la felacion que nunca llega
> 
> TE llegara antes la cuneta, monton de MIERDA



shrug


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (27 Feb 2022)

pues que su armamento está hecho en ese país dimitri de mierda que es rusia.


----------



## sepultada en guano (27 Feb 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> El tercer pais productor de petróleo del mundo se queda sin combustible en tres días, virgensanta lo que hay que leer en burbuja
> 
> Saludos.



La culpita es de los comunijtaj.


----------



## Giordano Bruno (27 Feb 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Al tercer día sin combustible?
> 
> Inverosímil



Y sin papeo amego no te olvides.


----------



## Impresionante (27 Feb 2022)

Giordano Bruno dijo:


> Y sin papeo amego no te olvides.



Ya se acabó el vodka?


----------



## FernandoIII (27 Feb 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Arabia Saudí tiene una infraestructura militar de chichinabo y Rusia en ese terreno está a años luz de ellos.
> 
> *Uno de los tres ejércitos más poderosos del mundo* en el pais probablemente con más capacidad de recursos naturales y no van a tener logística para trasladarse justo al lado de su casa.
> 
> ...



          
El ejercito de la HORDA es una auténtica cutrada y ejercitos como el turco les destruiría en una guerra convencional (por eso el Khan se cagó 2 veces contra Erdogan), algunos os habéis tragado la propaganda de la horda sin pensar la GILIPOLLEZ que supone tener un complejo militar-industrial SIN INDUSTRIA


----------



## OYeah (27 Feb 2022)

Yo creo que a Putin, teniendo toda la razón del mundo y siendo un buen dirigente, le puede perder la soberbia por haber sido adulado por tanto mediocre que tiene a su lado. Son muchos años haciéndole la pelota y contándole lo grande que es Rusia gracias a él y ha acabado creyéndose que el Ejército es lo que le cuentan sus generales. En general los rusos son soberbios, si los habéis conocido lo sabreis.

Eso sí, puedo afirmar con rotundidad que al menos en misiles y submarinos nucelares han invertido mucho y son peligrosos. Pero estas tropas que veo.... Creo que hasta España tiene mejor infanteria.


----------



## Ratona001 (27 Feb 2022)

Para la mierda de sueldo que les deben pagar a los soldados rusos...... Normal que se bajen del tanque, se cambien de ropa y se cojan un vuelo a Alemania Pepe o Polonia a decir que son refugees ucranianos.

No haríais vosotros la jugada?

Los chechenos de las barbas me recuerdan a todos estos clanes de turco-moros-eslavos afincados en Alemania que no sé aún bien qué coño son. Que se dedican a vender drogas. Y esa música rap moruna en alemán es financiada por ellos. Son esponsor de varios raperos de esos. Grandes familias (hice un hilo y no tuvo éxito en burbuja) que roban bancos y museos a pleno día y no pasa nah....se casan entre ellos. Mueven mucho dinero negro. Y muchos son paguiteros al mismo tiempo porque la administración alemana con tanto apellido moruno y el mismo no los distingue ya.

No todo son negocios "turbios". También han estafado bastante en el Coronacirco. Alquilando muchas superficies transformándolas en centros de test. Y mandando a la administración facturas falsas de 10 veces más test de los que realmente se han hecho. Más de 2 millones de euros estafados.













Llevo años diciendo que el GTA lo tienen que hacer en Alemania mostrando a esos de una puta vez.








Este creo que era (o sigue siendo en las sombras) de un clan de esos.
Se hizo rapero y actor. Y coprotagoniza la serie Dogs of Berlin en la que se interpreta a si mismo.


----------



## OYeah (27 Feb 2022)

Y ojo que he visto fotos que ha colgado Randiano de los ucranianos dispuestos en un puente y no me podia creer lo que veia: sobre el asfalto unos detrás de otros, en la linea de tiro. Yo os juro que no entiendo nada de esta guerra.

Tratando de pillar un dron han lanzado un misil a un edifcio de pisos y se han cepillado a algún pobre desgraciado seguro. Dijeron que eran los rusos pero ya ha salido la verdad. Tela. Pa cagarse.

Toda esta gente no son los de Leningrado, no me jodais. Ni los de La Cruz de Hierro. Aqui hay soldadesca que hace apaños en negro de fontaneria para sobrevivir.


----------



## Mentefria2 (27 Feb 2022)

Que a las 60 horas de la invasión los rusos estén pasando hambre sólo se lo puede creer alguien que viva en los mundos de yuppi de Twitter. Con una caja de barritas energéticas tiran una semana mínimo.


----------



## FernandoIII (27 Feb 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Se sabía. Cuando estaban de maniobras alrededor de Ucrania, se observaba la falta de fuerzas de apoyo.
> 1) Las maniobras eran para invadir.
> 2)No llevaron consigo fuerzas auxiliares.
> 3)Han mandado blindados y tanques de los años 50 del siglo pasado.
> ...



A ver si hay suerte y hay un golpe de estado en la HORDA CRIMINAL y ese banda de genocidas se balcaniza en un montón de paisitos de mierda como hizo en su día la Horda de Oro con el imperio Mongol


----------



## al loro (27 Feb 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Buenos dias. No ha habido ataque esta noche, parece. Respecto al hilo: Ucrania es el segundo pais mas grande de Europa, mas que Francia, y creo que el Ejercito ruso es muy avanzado en misiles pero una chapuza en infanteria y demas. Eso pueden ser deserciones al encontrarse sin gasoleo y sin comida en mitad de digamos Castilla, rodeados de medio hermanos que hablan ruso y tienen unas expectativas de calidad de vida mejores que las de los rusos (mentira, a base de impresora y regados por Occidente/NATO, pero es lo que hay).
> 
> Esos tanques ademas consumen barbaridades de gasoil.
> 
> ...



Madre mía, 2 días y otanfans diciendo que Putin ya está kaput.. lo que hay que ver.
Si ha sacado la quincalla y chatarrilla a pasear por delante. Le va a servir hasta para renovar el parque dejando el cementerio de chatarra en UKraina
Ahora es cuando se viene lo bueno: terminators, etc..


----------



## TengomasreservasqueFalete (27 Feb 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Yo creo que a Putin, teniendo toda la razón del mundo y siendo un buen dirigente, le puede perder la soberbia por haber sido adulado por tanto mediocre que tiene a su lado. Son muchos años haciéndole la pelota y contándole lo grande que es Rusia gracias a él y ha acabado creyéndose que el Ejército es lo que le cuentan sus generales. En general los rusos son soberbios, si los habéis conocido lo sabreis.
> 
> Eso sí, puedo afirmar con rotundidad que al menos en misiles y submarinos nucelares han invertido mucho y son peligrosos. Pero estas tropas que veo.... Creo que hasta España tiene mejor infanteria.



Además de en submarinos, y demás armamento, parece que no es casualidad el anuncio a finales del año pasado, de la producción masiva de misiles hiper sónicos

Ningún sistema de defensa existente en la actualidad puede parar el Tsirkon. Un misil de esta clase puede ser lanzado desde una fragata de la clase Admiral Gorshkov o un submarino modificado de la clase Perm, para volar sin ser detectado o interceptado hasta llegar a su objetivo a 1.000 kilómetros de distancia. El objetivo podría ir desde un superportaaviones americano o una ciudad como Nueva York. En su cono delantero, el Tsirkon puede llevar *cargas explosivas convencionales o una cabeza nuclear.*

El Tsirkon es una de las cinco superarmas que Putin prometió para tener la supremacia militar, entre las que también se encuentra el planeador hipersónico nuclear Avangard, similar al que China probó con éxito el pasado mes de julio. El misil ruso llega puntual: según TASS, el Presidente Vladimir Putin anunció el pasado tres de noviembre que las pruebas estaban llegando a su fin y que éstos comenzarían* a llegar a los barcos y submarinos de la Armada rusa en 2022 *según un contrato firmado el pasado agosto.









Rusia arranca la producción de su misil hipersónico, la gran amenaza para EEUU


Según fuentes de la agencia TASS, Rusia ha comenzado la producción industrial de misiles hipersónicos Tsirkon y la armada planea desplegarlos en fragatas y submarinos en 2022




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## OYeah (27 Feb 2022)

al loro dijo:


> Madre mía, 2 días y otanfans diciendo que Putin ya está kaput..
> Si ha sacado la quincalla y chatarrilla a pasear por delante. Le va a servir hasta para renovar el parque dejando el cementerio de chatarra en UKraina
> Ahora es cuando se viene lo bueno: terminators, etc..




Yo no soy otanesco en nada, voy con Putin en esto.




TengomasreservasqueFalete dijo:


> Además de en submarinos, y demás armamento, parece que no es casualidad el anuncio a finales del año pasado, de la producción masiva de misiles hiper sónicos
> 
> Ningún sistema de defensa existente en la actualidad puede parar el Tsirkon. Un misil de esta clase puede ser lanzado desde una fragata de la clase Admiral Gorshkov o un submarino modificado de la clase Perm, para volar sin ser detectado o interceptado hasta llegar a su objetivo a 1.000 kilómetros de distancia. El objetivo podría ir desde un superportaaviones americano o una ciudad como Nueva York. En su cono delantero, el Tsirkon puede llevar *cargas explosivas convencionales o una cabeza nuclear.*
> 
> ...




En eso puedo decir porque lo sé que sí que Rusia ha invertido dinero y son punteros.

Tened en cuenta que invirtiendo en eso en poco más pueden invertir, Rusia tiene menos PIB que Hispanistán.

Esos tanques y esos soldados no han pasado la ITV desde hace lustros.


----------



## TengomasreservasqueFalete (27 Feb 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> En eso puedo decir porque lo sé que sí que Rusia ha invertido dinero y son punteros.
> 
> Tened en cuenta que invirtiendo en eso en poco más pueden invertir, Rusia tiene menos PIB que Hispanistán.
> 
> Esos tanques y esos soldados no han pasado la ITV desde hace lustros.



Sigo creyendo y defendiendo la idea del peak oil
Creo que se ya llegamos al punto máximo de extracción de petróleo, y ahora llega el declive
Evidentemente, lo sabe Putin, lo sabe Biden, lo deben saber los altos mandatarios, y ahora empieza la defensa de aquellos territorio que aún dispongan de ellos
Creo, quiero creer
Que Putin esta tomando una postura defensiva , con una demostración de fuerza
Tomar Ucrania, creo que es la forma de decir al mundo
Rusia, no se va a doblegar ante nadie, así que no nos toqueis los huevos
Tenemos armamento de última generación, capaz de derrotar a cualquier enemigo
Mientras que la mayoría de gente, solo ve un líder loco, tratando de imponer sus locuras en un territorio
Yo veo a un líder longevo, por algo, que esta tratando de defender su país, y a sus ciudadanos, con un ataque preventivo


----------



## OYeah (27 Feb 2022)

TengomasreservasqueFalete dijo:


> Sigo creyendo y defendiendo la idea del peak oil
> Creo que se ya llegamos al punto máximo de extracción de petróleo, y ahora llega el declive
> Evidentemente, lo sabe Putin, lo sabe Biden, lo deben saber los altos mandatarios, y ahora empieza la defensa de aquellos territorio que aún dispongan de ellos
> Creo, quiero creer
> ...



Exacto. 

Y no solo eso: ya el propio Blair advertía hace muchos años que el futuro estaria marcado por grandes bloques con grandes potencias con acceso a recursos y población. Hablaba por supuesto de China y de India, pero Rusia siempre la han tenido presente. 

Y ahora Rusia va a caer del lado de un bloque peligroso. China no es Rusia, China si tiene pasta para mandar blindados con una gasolinera rusa detrás. 

En fin, qué desastre para Europa, cagada monumental....


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (27 Feb 2022)

Suena a chapuza de los generales ruskis…
Aquí vídeo desde su cuartel planeando las operaciones.


----------



## Orgelmeister (27 Feb 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> 1. el petoleo rusia lo refina fuera.. esppaña participa ampliamenre



Yo no entiendo el mundo: eres un país "importante", tienes petróleo y ¿No tienes una refinería? ¿Mandas el petróleo a un país de cuarta división como estepaís?


----------



## NIKK (27 Feb 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Me cito a mi mi mismo en otro hilo.
> 
> Por casualidad, despues encontre algo parecido a lo que mencionaba en un canal de Telegram ucraniano:
> 
> ...



Mira macho.... eres tonto del culo. Esos vehículos no están abandonados. Cuando se abandona un vehículo, nave o aeronave se destruye para que no caiga en manos del enemigo. Como os manipulan. O eso o te paga alguien por mentir y hacer fake.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Feb 2022)

NIKK dijo:


> Mira macho.... eres tonto del culo. Esos vehículos no están abandonados. Cuando se abandona un vehículo, nave o aeronave se destruye para que no caiga en manos del enemigo. Como os manipulan. O eso o te paga alguien por mentir y hacer fake.



Están sin gasofa..


----------



## NIKK (27 Feb 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Están sin gasofa..



Como me gustaría que os mandasen al frente, panda de maricones inútiles. Vamos a ver desgraciado, se utilizan granadas para destruir las aeronaves, no como en tu pueblo, cateto que hacen lumbre para quemar un coche.


----------



## Juanchufri (27 Feb 2022)

Es que son rusos del sur, y no están acostumbrados al frío.

A cagaaar hilos, venga.


----------



## OYeah (27 Feb 2022)

NIKK dijo:


> Mira macho.... eres tonto del culo. Esos vehículos no están abandonados. Cuando se abandona un vehículo, nave o aeronave se destruye para que no caiga en manos del enemigo. Como os manipulan. O eso o te paga alguien por mentir y hacer fake.




¿Quieres jugarte la cuenta ahora a que esos vehiculos si están abandonados y los videos son reales? 

Por bocas, nada más.


----------



## NIKK (27 Feb 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> ¿Quieres jugarte la cuenta ahora a que esos vehiculos si están abandonados y los videos son reales?
> 
> Por bocas, nada más.



Claro, estás tu ahora mismo allí en directo con un geolocalizador y con un folio de burbuja en la boca. Anda, acuéstate colega.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (27 Feb 2022)

La respuesta correcta es que los rusos creían que iba a ser un paseo militar, toma rápida de la capital, descabezamiento del gobierno, quedarían 4 chalados defendiendo un país que ya no existe. Por ese motivo *planearon una guerra rápida.*

La realidad: la resistencia está rebentando convoyes de reabastecimiento invasores, no hay líneas de tren ni puentes en muchos sitios porque la resistencia los ha cortado intencionalmente. Rusia parece que no tiene la capacidad logística para sobreponerse a eso rápidamente, cada día que pasa la victoria rápida se aleja más, y se duda bastante de que estén preparados económicamente para sostener un conflicto largo


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (27 Feb 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> La respuesta correcta es que los rusos creían que iba a ser un paseo militar, toma rápida de la capital, descabezamiento del gobierno, quedarían 4 chalados defendiendo un país que ya no existe. Por ese motivo *planearon una guerra rápida.*
> 
> La realidad: la resistencia está rebentando convoyes de reavastecimiento invasores, no hay líneas de tren ni puentes en muchos sitios porque la resistencia los ha cortado intencionalmente. Rusia parece que no tiene la capacidad logística para sobreponerse a eso rápidamente, cada día que pasa la victoria rápida se aleja más, y se duda bastante de que estén preparados económicamente para sostener un conflicto largo




los putos rusos de mierda se creían que eran invencibles.

UK,USA y Alemania están metiendo un montón de arsenal en Ucrania. 

a los rusos la guerra se les está atragantando.


----------



## Impresionante (27 Feb 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> los putos rusos de mierda se creían que eran invencibles.
> 
> UK,USA y Alemania están metiendo un montón de arsenal en Ucrania.
> 
> a los rusos la guerra se les está atragantando.



Como a ti la polla 2030 de Abascal


----------



## BogadeAriete (27 Feb 2022)

Es legendaria fiabilidad de los motores rusos ja ja ja... ¿Recordáis cuando se fue al guano la URSS que cada mes se aostiaba un avión de pasajeros por mal mantenimiento? 
Eso y deserciones


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (27 Feb 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Como a ti la polla 2030 de Abascal




como a ti la vacuna del timovirus


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (27 Feb 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> los putos rusos de mierda se creían que eran invencibles.
> 
> UK,USA y Alemania están metiendo un montón de arsenal en Ucrania.
> 
> a los rusos la guerra se les está atragantando.



Sin olvidar una cuestión clave, la OTAN está monitorizando las posiciones de las tropas rusas en todo momento, y pasándole la información en tiempo real a los ucranianos. Sin esa información no habría resistencia posible, independientemente del armamento.


----------



## OYeah (27 Feb 2022)

NIKK dijo:


> Claro, estás tu ahora mismo allí en directo con un geolocalizador y con un folio de burbuja en la boca. Anda, acuéstate colega.




Yo no soy tu colega.

Tú eres un bocas sin la medicación.

Son las 9 de la mañana, nini de mierda.


----------



## BogadeAriete (27 Feb 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Como a ti la polla 2030 de Abascal



Limpiate las babas que te caen de la comisura, no parezcas más mongolo de lo que eres


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Feb 2022)

NIKK dijo:


> Como me gustaría que os mandasen al frente, panda de maricones inútiles. Vamos a ver desgraciado, se utilizan granadas para destruir las aeronaves, no como en tu pueblo, cateto que hacen lumbre para quemar un coche.



Pues acabo de ver 8 vehículos rusos derroidos en krakov..


----------



## NIKK (27 Feb 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Pues acabo de ver 8 vehículos rusos derroidos en krakov..



Si hombre si, que pasabas por allí    .


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Feb 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Sin olvidar una cuestión clave, la OTAN está monitorizando las posiciones de las tropas rusas en todo momento, y pasándole la información en tiempo real a los ucranianos. Sin esa información no habría resistencia posible, independientemente del armamento.



Están tratando de asaltar krakov con vehículos ligeros a lo loco..y a plena luz del día..
Por comparar los gringos había abrams y Bradleys a saco


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Feb 2022)

NIKK dijo:


> Si hombre si, que pasabas por allí    .



 cómete el owned


----------



## Impresionante (27 Feb 2022)

BogadeAriete dijo:


> Limpiate las babas que te caen de la comisura, no parezcas más mongolo de lo que eres



Otro Nini gay de mierda Adorador de la pizpiiiii


----------



## NIKK (27 Feb 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> cómete el owned



Un calentón del motor, tonto, que eres muy tonto. Ridículo.


----------



## Impresionante (27 Feb 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> como a ti la vacuna del timovirus



La que tú te habrás puesto como Arrimadas


----------



## NIKK (27 Feb 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> cómete el owned



¿No ves los militares que están en el vehículo que les precede? están en posición de combate.    .


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Feb 2022)

NIKK dijo:


> Un calentón del motor, tonto, que eres muy tonto. Ridículo.



 8 calentones con impactos de ak...
Niño rata detected


----------



## OYeah (27 Feb 2022)

Pensáis que los ejércitos de ahora son como los de hace un siglo, incluido el yanki. Y no. Son lamentables, excepto sus fuerzas especiales. 

Es como la policia. Tanto yankis como rusos tienen policias de MIERDA, que no valen para nada, porteros de discoteca malpagados. 

Teneis una imagen idealizada de la guerra. A Vietnam el Tio Sam mandó a chavales que apenas sabian coger un fusil. A Vietnam nada menos.


----------



## NIKK (27 Feb 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> 8 calentones con impactos de ak...
> Niño rata detected



Al ignore ya, retrasado.


----------



## OYeah (27 Feb 2022)

Al bocachanclas este del foro, el nini: yo he conocido varios soldados británicos. Uno de ellos, un auténtico crio, casi se me echó a llorar cuando salia para Afganistán. Le pregunté cómo estaba la cosa por allá y se derrumbó.

El otro con estrés postraumátco, etc...

Vivis en Hollywood.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Feb 2022)

NIKK dijo:


> Al ignore ya, retrasado.



la verda duele retrsado mental niño rata lloron de universidad de izquierdas


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (27 Feb 2022)

Rusia está perdiendo y eso me nutre

que se jodan


----------



## Nicors (27 Feb 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> A ver si hay suerte y hay un golpe de estado en la HORDA CRIMINAL y ese banda de genocidas se balcaniza en un montón de paisitos de mierda como hizo en su día la Horda de Oro con el imperio Mongol



El destino de Rusia es desintegrarse.


----------



## Saluter (27 Feb 2022)

A Ucrania le están suministrando desde Occidente todo el arsenal de armas, combustible y medicinas del mundo.. mientras que a Rusia le están cortando el grifo de todas partes. Podría ser una explicación.
También otra explicación es que todo esto sea un paripé pactado desde hace tiempo en el que Putin se haría pasar por el malo y perdedor a cambio de pasta.


----------



## Elbrujo (27 Feb 2022)

Huele a fake a kms. Putin dijo que tardaria 72 h. Pues minimo debe pasar ese tiempo


----------



## javac (27 Feb 2022)

Las guerras las gana la infantería y la logística.

En la Segunda Guerra Mundial, Alemania tenía las mejores armas, pero los rusos tenían 10 tanques malos por cada 1 alemán bueno
También tenían más hombres, así que la 2 GM la ganaron los hombres alemanes con la logística de los americanos

Es mejor tener un ejército más pequeño, pero con más repuestos y mantenimientos, que un ejército grande sin mantenimiento. 
Se me hace complejo pensar que sea una idea de ataque elaborada la de quedarte con el tanque sin gasolina hasta que venga alguien


----------



## Orgelmeister (27 Feb 2022)

javac dijo:


> Las guerras las gana la infantería y la logística.
> 
> En la Segunda Guerra Mundial, Alemania tenía las mejores armas, pero los rusos tenían 10 tanques malos por cada 1 alemán bueno
> También tenían más hombres, así que la 2 GM la ganaron los hombres alemanes con la logística de los americanos
> ...



Logística pakov.

Como bien dicen por ahí, tenéis (impersonal) idealizados los ejércitos y las fuerzas de seguridad.

Cualquiera que haya participado personalmente en simulacros donde intervienen organizaciones tan grandes sabe que hacen aguas por los cuatro puntos cardinales al mínimo contratiempo.

Todo eso sin contar las corruptelas, la vagancia, la dejadez y otras miserias humanas.

A mi no me extraña nada.

De cagadas como esa de la gasolina está la historia llena. Y da igual que seas Putin o Alejandro Magno.


----------



## javac (27 Feb 2022)

Orgelmeister dijo:


> Logística pakov.
> 
> Como bien dicen por ahí, tenéis (impersonal) idealizados los ejércitos y las fuerzas de seguridad.
> 
> ...



La Logística de Alejandro se estudia como una de las mejores a la hora de abastecer.

Yo no se de ejércitos y guerras reales, pero conozco un poco cómo funciona la logística de abastecimiento de grandes grupos y es muy muy compleja.
Lo que ha hecho Amazon es una barbaridad de buena, digna de estudio cómo ha cambiado el mundo.
Y eso, en los ejércitos, no sucede


----------



## esNecesario (27 Feb 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Mirad esto. Puede que hasta se estén incluso riendo de ellos abiertamente



O se está riendo o está mal de la cabeza. Les ha dicho que si les remolca de vuelta a casa. jejeje

Yo es que ni me paraba con el coche, y si puedo daría un rodeo. Es una escena surrealista, y que se vean tantos vehículos rusos parados también es surrealista. En caso de que tengas razón con la teoría del sabotaje del combustible en gasolineras ukras, diría mucho de la ineptitud en la planificación de la ofensiva.

No compro del todo tu teoría, que sea la *causa a nivel general*, pero sí es posible que algunos hayan repostado combustible de Ucrania y la hayan cagado. La ofensiva fue lenta y prudente desde el principio (es decir, que tenían tiempo y líneas de logística cortas como para abastecerse con su propio combustible). Pero es indudable que se ven algunos vehículos rusos parados, las razones exactas de cada uno no las sabemos; unos por lo que comentaré más tarde* (1*)*, unos por simple falta de combustible, otros por averías (sin sabotaje, por falta de mantenimiento) y otros quizás por lo que comentas (no es inverosímil en algunos casos, pero a nivel general, eso significaría que los rusos son totalmente ineptos al confiar el avance en un combustible que no tiene garantías). Podían los ukros incluso haber hecho reventar ciertas gasolineras en las líneas de avance ruso y obligarles a desviarse para emboscarles. 

No sé, me parece un tanto absurdo que los rusos no hayan acumulado decenas de miles de barriles de combustible en las zonas donde apostaron sus tropas durante meses antes de la invasión. Camiones para las líneas de suministros tienen de sobra... 

*(1)* *Otra cosa es que hayan sufrido ataques en las líneas de suministro y los tanques se hayan tenido que parar por falta de combustible, y algunos teniendo que dar media vuelta para proteger las líneas. Y que muchos de esos tanques INTACTOS que vemos parados, lo estén símplemente para ayudar a proteger la línea de suministro. Si ves en el vídeo hay otro tanque un par de cientos de metros más allá (no creo que se haya quedado sin combustible o averiado solo unos minutos antes que el otro).


----------



## al loro (27 Feb 2022)

Lo de quedarse sin combustible me recuerda a esta película en la que los panzers alemanes se quedaron sin gasolina y los americanos los esperaron en el depósito de gasolina






Battle of the Bulge (película de 1965) GráficoyElenco


Batalla de las Ardenas es un 1965 Americano de pantalla ancha épica película de guerra producido en España, dirigida por Ken Annakin , y protagonizada por Henry Fonda , Robert Shaw , Telly Savalas , Robert Ryan , Dana Andrews , y Charles Bronson . El largometraje fue filmado en Ultra Panavision...




hmong.es


----------



## esNecesario (27 Feb 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Solo me lo explico si el plan estuviese diseñado para decapitar Kiev en un par de horas o dias, de modo que ni repararon en mayor combustible. De todos modos el hecho de tener a tantas ciudades rodeadas, pero tan pocos centros operaciones ocupados, los puentes y aerodromos volados por los ucranianos para hacer mas dificil la logistica, y tener tantos vehiculos de aqui para alla en un pais enorme podria estar colaborando tambien en la matanza de la cadena de suministros.
> 
> Putin avisa que si estalla una guerra «no les dará tiempo ni a pestañear» (msn.com)
> 
> Putin decia que ni tiempo a pestañear, pero creo que la blitzkrieg no esta siendo tal.



Concuerdo totalmente.


----------



## rascachapas (27 Feb 2022)

Son tanques antiguos y obsoletos, seguramente con fallos mecánicos, decir que un T-72 se ha averiado cuando es un tanque de la guerra de Afganistan me parece hasta lógico. Yo lo que veo es que Rusia ha lanzado una ofensiva con material obsoleto y detrás vendrán los T-90 y el resto cuando los ucranianos se queden sin AT o aviación.


----------



## Nicors (27 Feb 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Como a ti la polla 2030 de Abascal



Vas mal, Vox esta en contra, tienen su propia agenda.


----------



## Nicors (27 Feb 2022)

rascachapas dijo:


> Son tanques antiguos y obsoletos, seguramente con fallos mecánicos, decir que un T-72 se ha averiado cuando es un tanque de la guerra de Afganistan me parece hasta lógico. Yo lo que veo es que Rusia ha lanzado una ofensiva con material obsoleto y detrás vendrán los T-90 y el resto cuando los ucranianos se queden sin AT o aviación.



Ucrania no se quedará sin material de guerra.


----------



## Piotr (27 Feb 2022)

Rusia tiene mucha chatarra soviética que engordan los números teóricos pero en la práctica es inútil y es lo que se está viendo. Ojo que tienen también tienen cosas muy top pero parece ser que han aprovechado lo de Ucrania para quitarse la moralla de encima, pensando que sería un paseo, y les ha salido el tiro por la culata.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (27 Feb 2022)

rascachapas dijo:


> Son tanques antiguos y obsoletos, seguramente con fallos mecánicos, decir que un T-72 se ha averiado cuando es un tanque de la guerra de Afganistan me parece hasta lógico. Yo lo que veo es que Rusia ha lanzado una ofensiva con material obsoleto y detrás vendrán los T-90 y el resto cuando los ucranianos se queden sin AT o aviación.



claro, a Ucrania la van a dejar de suministrar arsenal los anglos y los alemanes...


----------



## Karlb (27 Feb 2022)

¿Es la receta de un limpia inyectores?


----------



## Impresionante (27 Feb 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Vas mal, Vox esta en contra, tienen su propia agenda.



Vox es pro Ucrania hoy, pero, ¿Y mañana?


----------



## Ufo (27 Feb 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Me cito a mi mi mismo en otro hilo.
> 
> Por casualidad, despues encontre algo parecido a lo que mencionaba en un canal de Telegram ucraniano:
> 
> ...





Te cuento un secreto los motores rusos son baratos y sencillos de reparar pero fallan mucho.... Si se rompe en medio de una batalla no te vas as poner a repararlo, lo dejar ahi te vas que ya irán a reparlo


----------



## Nicors (27 Feb 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Vox es pro Ucrania hoy, pero, ¿Y mañana?



Mañana será lo mismo: pro otan y proue a su modo.


----------



## rascachapas (27 Feb 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> claro, a Ucrania la van a dejar de suministrar arsenal los anglos y los alemanes...



Ya me dirás como proteger los convoyes sin aviación


----------



## txusky_g (27 Feb 2022)

El ridículo ruso es espantoso. Han tenido meses para preparar la invasión y parece que se les ha ocurrido ayer


----------



## Lonchafina (27 Feb 2022)

A mi me parece muy raro que un ejército no tenga varios escenarios de guerra previstos antes de iniciar una guerra. Entre otros que la guerra en vez de durar 3 días vaya a durar 3 años porque se meten otros países.

No sé. Pensadlo.


----------



## Lonchafina (27 Feb 2022)

A mi me parece muy raro que un ejército no tenga varios escenarios de guerra previstos antes de iniciar una guerra. Entre otros que la guerra en vez de durar 3 días vaya a durar 3 años porque se meten otros países.

No sé. Pensadlo


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (27 Feb 2022)

rascachapas dijo:


> Ya me dirás como proteger los convoyes sin aviación




los que tienen que proteger los convoyes son los rusos.

Los ucranianos tienen miles y miles de estos:


----------



## Switch_46 (27 Feb 2022)

Desde la barra de bar, comiendo me un plato de bravas y una cervezita con la chortina de turno al lado, mi opinión es que, suponiendo que sean ciertas esos tweet´s y que no hayan sido manipuladas, a Rusia como potencia le quedan 2 días.

Los rusos han querido ir a rebollón sin evaluar tan siquiera la tecnología armamentística de la que disponía Ukrania, gracias a Occidente. Me da que los rusos van por cantidad, se piensan que trasladando miles de personas y equipamiento a la frontera, con eso ya el país vecino se iba a acojonar, cuando en realidad el contrario los supera en armamento.

El equipamiento que veo en las fotos son de hace más de 30 o 40 años sin modernizar. Suponiendo que sea así, quienes los conducían estaban hasta los huevos de lidiar con equipamiento hecho mierda y han desertado. Y si es así, es lógico, hasta yo lo haría. Es un batazo a la moral.

A saber si incluso la invasión ha sido planificada al dedillo y no evaluando vías con acceso fácil a los suministros. 

Si Ukrania gana la guerra (que espero que si), Ukrania entra en la OTAN, así como Finlandia y Suecia, y Rusia se va a convertir en un país tercermundista, a sueldo de China.


----------



## esNecesario (27 Feb 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> La realidad es casi peor. Solo es una pataleta de narcisismo de los NOMOS DE MONGOLIA que no soportan que ucrania les mande a tomar por culo y quiera entrar en la UE
> 
> Pataleta de enfermo mental que no soporta un divorcio y asesina a su expareja y su amante, y aun pretende tener razon
> 
> ...




Ganen o pierdan la guerra, los rusos se han puesto el último clavo en el ataúd de la amistad entre esos dos pueblos hermanos. No sé cómo van (en caso de ganar) a mantener subyugado a un país con tanta población en su contra (incluso muchos ukros cuya lengua materna es el ruso).


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (27 Feb 2022)

Switch_46 dijo:


> Desde la barra de bar, comiendo me un plato de bravas y una cervezita con la chortina de turno al lado, mi opinión es que, suponiendo que sean ciertas esos tweet´s y que no hayan sido manipuladas, a Rusia como potencia le quedan 2 días.
> 
> Los rusos han querido ir a rebollón sin evaluar tan siquiera la tecnología armamentística de la que disponía Ukrania, gracias a Occidente. Me da que los rusos van por cantidad, se piensan que trasladando miles de personas y equipamiento a la frontera, con eso ya el país vecino se iba a acojonar, cuando en realidad el contrario los supera en armamento.
> 
> ...




es más sencillo que todo eso









Las 50 economías más grandes del mundo


Lista de las 50 economías más grandes y fuertes del mundo según su producto interno bruto




www.datosmundial.com






la economía rusa es mierda


----------



## El Lonchafinista (27 Feb 2022)

No es por gasolina, es por la fiabilidad rusa.



Nadie hacia cola para comprar sus coches.


----------



## Switch_46 (27 Feb 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> es más sencillo que todo eso
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No es cuestión de economía, es cuestión de fiabilidad de equipamiento en el campo de batalla. Si yo salgo a combatir por mi país, que menos que un tanque modernizado y que me aguante pepinazos de donde vengan y con capacidad para huir en caso de una emboscada. Pero es que los soldados estan luchando con equipos destartalados de a saber cuantos años, sin modernizar, y con una simple orden: avanzar hasta donde podáis y asegurar la zona a cualquier precio. Y de nada te va a servir ir 4 tanques si los 2 o 3 que te preceden los vuelven papilla.

El tema de economía, con esta invasión Rusia está acabada. Como mucho, se puede convertir en un país autártico, pero de cara al extranjero han quedado a la altura del betún, gracias a un dirigente que ahora mismo no sabe ni por donde le sopla el aire.


----------



## Chano-El-Cojo (27 Feb 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Al tercer día sin combustible?
> 
> Inverosímil



Los tanques queman gasofa que no veas.


----------



## Vorsicht (27 Feb 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> El ejercito de la HORDA es una auténtica cutrada y ejercitos como el turco les destruiría en una guerra convencional (por eso el Khan se cagó 2 veces contra Erdogan), algunos os habéis tragado la propaganda de la horda sin pensar la GILIPOLLEZ que supone tener un complejo militar-industrial SIN INDUSTRIA



Como estás tan seguro de que los ejércitos del resto de países no son paco? Mira la hostia que se dio Napoleón en España. Era un ejército paco, o no? Quedó claro que sí. Murieron gabachos como moscas.


----------



## FernandoIII (27 Feb 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Como estás tan seguro de que los ejércitos del resto de países no son paco? Mira la hostia que se dio Napoleón en España. Era un ejército paco, o no? Quedó claro que sí. Murieron gabachos como moscas.



Hemos visto a la OTAN en Iraq (un país mejor armado que Ucrania) ventilarselo sin ningún problema y sin compartir una frontera física. Lo de la Horda es la mayor cutrada vista en siglos.


----------



## elena francis (27 Feb 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Como estás tan seguro de que los ejércitos del resto de países no son paco? Mira la hostia que se dio Napoleón en España. Era un ejército paco, o no? Quedó claro que sí. Murieron gabachos como moscas.



No opusimos resistencia y les dejamos invadir toda la península, y cuando estaban dentro los cosimos a puñaladas....los franchutes no vuelven....


----------



## Narcofeijoo (27 Feb 2022)

Los q disfrutáis con la guerra como se nota q no habéis estado en el frente os ponía allí atados con un palo en pelota de escudo humano xd


----------



## Vorsicht (27 Feb 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Hemos visto a la OTAN en Iraq (un país mejor armado que Ucrania) ventilarselo sin ningún problema y sin compartir una frontera física. Lo de la Horda es la mayor cutrada vista en siglos.



Sí, primero arrasando a toda la población indiscriminadamente con miles de bombardeos desde el aire. 
Has visto eso aquí? 
Habláis por no callar.


----------



## PASEANTE (27 Feb 2022)

Ucrania está vendida, simplemente es cuestión de tiempo y lo sabéis... dejaros de chorradas, es lo mismo que si USA invadiese España, la capacidad de resistencia sería de unos días, máximo semanas, pero que tonterías estáis diciendo... pero si están entrando los tanques por las autopistas...


----------



## LIRDISM (27 Feb 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Me cito a mi mi mismo en otro hilo.
> 
> Por casualidad, despues encontre algo parecido a lo que mencionaba en un canal de Telegram ucraniano:
> 
> ...



Veo mucha Z en los vehículos, es decir, vehículos ucranianos que se han ido al bando ruso.


----------



## lostsoul242 (27 Feb 2022)

Joder otro hilo de propaganda patetica . Al menos sirven para llenar el ignore de Otanitos


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (27 Feb 2022)




----------



## machote hispano (27 Feb 2022)

Ay, que me lol. 

Los Thanos ucranianos robando el combustible y recogiendo blindados como chatarra. 

Si son como los de aquí, la guerra se acaba en 48h. No queda un gramo de cobre en toda Rusia.
¡AY, ruspayos, dame argo!


----------



## EXTOUAREG (27 Feb 2022)

Hasta la Wermacht llevaba sus camiones cisterna de combustible, estas guerras de hoy tienen armamento mas avanzado pero sus estrategas son unos mierdas.


----------



## ischainyn (27 Feb 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> A mi, francamente, a lo que me huele es a DESERCIONES EN MASA. En el oeste de la puta urs hay muchos ucranianos con pasaporte sovietico. Y muchos hijos-nietos de ucranianos. O muchos eslavos de verdad que no tienen sangre mongoloide como EL NOMO CON BOTOCS, y les parece una puta aberracion lo que estan haciendo. Asi que aprovechan una vez se adentran en carreteras en mitad del campo, aparcan el tanque, se bajan, y adios
> 
> ¿Un poco raro que se haya tenido que ir a buscar a chechenos zumbados de mierda para que le hagan lo sucio, no?



me parece que como les salga mal la cosa a los rusos al nomo con botocs igual se lo cargan....porque viendo el encontronazo que tuvo el otro día con el jefe de inteligencia ruso cuando estaban explicando la invasion me parece que no tiene a la plana mayor del ejercito muy de su lado....esta invasión más que quererla los rusos la ha querido Putin para ser recordado antes de su muerte


----------



## BogadeAriete (27 Feb 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Sin olvidar una cuestión clave, la OTAN está monitorizando las posiciones de las tropas rusas en todo momento, y pasándole la información en tiempo real a los ucranianos. Sin esa información no habría resistencia posible, independientemente del armamento.



Satélites y UAVS 24 7 365 monitorizando hasta cuando Yuri se baja del tanque a cagar, para que la milicia ukra se lo robe 
Al final el ejército pacodemier vaaaer el ruso


----------



## Corvo de Xallas (27 Feb 2022)

Nueve años preparando la invasión de Ucrania y se van a olvidar del combustible... yo flipo.


----------



## Tierra Azul (27 Feb 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> No tiene que ver. Por poder pueden traerlo pero no tenerlo en el centro operacion o bien desplegado, pero necesitarian traer mas camiones cisterna.



tu te crees que cualquier ejercito cuando tiene que moverse se va a olvidar de la gasolina que eso es primero de logistica? todo lo que pones no tiene logica, desinformacion pura


----------



## Tierra Azul (27 Feb 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> No lo dudo, ¿pero donde están?
> 
> Claro, ahi estan bien...
> 
> ...



tu lo que eres es cunao de bar, anda tira palla que se te va a calentar la cerveza, mejor no, vete con carballo que es un ekpelto militá


----------



## Tierra Azul (27 Feb 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


>



ah pero pedrito no habia amenazado a rusia y que dice ser de izquierdas, que habia que parar la invasion? en que quedamos?


----------



## RRMartinez (27 Feb 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> A mi, francamente, a lo que me huele es a DESERCIONES EN MASA. En el oeste de la puta urs hay muchos ucranianos con pasaporte sovietico. Y muchos hijos-nietos de ucranianos. O muchos eslavos de verdad que no tienen sangre mongoloide como EL NOMO CON BOTOCS, y les parece una puta aberracion lo que estan haciendo. Asi que aprovechan una vez se adentran en carreteras en mitad del campo, aparcan el tanque, se bajan, y adios
> 
> ¿Un poco raro que se haya tenido que ir a buscar a chechenos zumbados de mierda para que le hagan lo sucio, no?



Pienso lo mismo han tenido que reclutar a esos que no tienen vínculos culturales ni de sangre con el pueblo ucraniano.


----------



## Wamba (27 Feb 2022)

Claro... Uno de los mayores productores de petróleo del mundo sin combustible... Por desgracia toda la información que tenemos es propaganda para mantener la cohesión y moral del ejército ucraniano. Mientras Rusia guarda silencio y prohíbe usar smartphones a la tropa.


----------



## Demi Grante (27 Feb 2022)

¿Abandonar millones de euros en material bélico sin más? ¿Sin combates de por medio?

La logística rusa muy mal, me ha decepcionado.


----------



## zapatitos (27 Feb 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> El ejercito de la HORDA es una auténtica cutrada y ejercitos como el turco les destruiría en una guerra convencional (por eso el Khan se cagó 2 veces contra Erdogan), algunos os habéis tragado la propaganda de la horda sin pensar la GILIPOLLEZ que supone tener un complejo militar-industrial SIN INDUSTRIA




Sesudo análisis de la situación mundial actual el tuyo.

Saludos.


----------



## Cens0r (27 Feb 2022)

Molaría pillarse un tanque abandonado gratis o una pieza de artillería y llevártelos a casa.


----------



## Narcofeijoo (27 Feb 2022)

Dejad de hablarr de bobadas yo quiero esto 
Pabloniglesias y abascal a las brigadas internacionales ya yo voy a empezar a oegar carteles vanos a pegar un golpe de estado y llevar al gobierno feminista a los misiles


----------



## javac (27 Feb 2022)

Cens0r dijo:


> Molaría pillarse un tanque abandonado gratis o una pieza de artillería y llevártelos a casa.



Los tanques decomisados se venden en la Web del ejército alemán.
Ahora, hay que traerlo a España
Echale 50000 euros


----------



## Dolores Fuertes (27 Feb 2022)

Cualquiera que haya tenido un vehículo o un bien de consumo ruso sabe exactamente la calidad de sus manufacturas. Son muy buenos para vender humo (nunca mejor dicho), pero no tanto para fabricar con calidad. No me extrañaría lo más mínimo que sus vehículos obsoletos hayan reventado a la que han tenido que hacerles más kilómetros de lo habitual en unas maniobras, Ucrania es enorme y no es tan fácil cruzarla. Además, los ucranianos empiezan a contar con tecnología militar más moderna que la rusa (si no les ha llegado bajo mano desde el minuto cero) y están defendiendo su territorio de una invasión, cada uno de ellos se ha convertido en un soldado.
Ojalá Putin encuentre donde ha perdido el sentido común.



alnitak dijo:


> me temo que o erdogan o el chino le hacen comprender a putin esto...



Yo apuesto por los vendedores de alfombras turcos. Se comenta que podría aliarse con Ucrania de forma bilateral para hacer una pinza a Rusia. Erdogan debe estar encantado con tener la llave del Mar Negro en medio de semejante follón.


----------



## Dolores Fuertes (27 Feb 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


> Me quedo por aqui por si pones mas, *hilazo*. Bastante razonado y argumentado, no como los pro putin que se limitan al facil "ejjj que ejjj impojiiiiiiiiible Putin ej el mejooooooooooon, viva chechenos y morojjj"



Es que nosotros no somos trolls de granja rusa posteando a 10 céntimos el mensaje...


----------



## Dolores Fuertes (27 Feb 2022)

Poniendo gasolina a sus vehículos y sacándolos de paseo... no veas como tragan los coches Lada. La eficiencia energética no se la ha inventado los rusos.

Sin ir más lejos, el "Dior ruso" Slava Záitsev tiene que confeccionar sus trajes de hombre en Alemania porque los talleres rusos no tienen maquinaria, materiales ni trabajadores especializados para coser diseños complejos. O lo mismo otro diseñador muy conocido allí, Valentin Yudashkin, que cose en Turquía. La ropa es un pequeño ejemplo,frívolo pero muy significativo.

EDITADO: No hay más que darse una vuelta por la zona noble de una gran ciudad española, italiana o francesa, y una del este de Europa para darse cuenta de las diferencias. En mi opinión, la calidad de la confección de las mejores marcas nacionales de cada país da una idea muy exacta del estado de la industria en general, son verdaderas embajadoras del país. ¿A quién no le gusta vestir bien?, un vestido de Hugo Boss, Chanel, Vivienne Westwood o unos zapatos de Manolo Blahnik son una maravilla.

Dudo que los tanques, helicópteros y submarinos sean mucho mejores que los vehículos que exportan. Si te gusta la mecánica, cómprate un Lada o una Ural. Y no me preguntes como lo sé, fui otra víctima de la propaganda rusa.


----------



## Covaleda (27 Feb 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> La respuesta correcta es que los rusos creían que iba a ser un paseo militar, toma rápida de la capital, descabezamiento del gobierno, quedarían 4 chalados defendiendo un país que ya no existe. Por ese motivo *planearon una guerra rápida.*
> 
> La realidad: la resistencia está rebentando convoyes de reabastecimiento invasores, no hay líneas de tren ni puentes en muchos sitios porque la resistencia los ha cortado intencionalmente. Rusia parece que no tiene la capacidad logística para sobreponerse a eso rápidamente, cada día que pasa la victoria rápida se aleja más, y se duda bastante de que estén preparados económicamente para sostener un conflicto largo



Pues va a ser eso.
Si te autoconvences de que vas a entrar y las chortinas van a recibirte con aplausos y tirándote flores, como a la Wehrmacht en el 41, pues no precisas de una gran planificación, metes lo que tengas, por chatarrero que sea, que quedará bien en las fotos, y p'alante.
El problema es que no ha sido así. No entiendo qué cojones se les pasó por la cabeza a los planificadores, pero igual los rusos deberían fusilar a unos cuantos de Inteligencia.


----------



## kopke (27 Feb 2022)

¿Donde hostias están las Z en esos blindados?


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (27 Feb 2022)

Ver que es hilo ha causado sensación, no me lo esperaba.

Os dejo esto por aquí, continúa el problema con el combustible:




AaAAAaAAaAAaaaaaaaaAAAAAAA!!!!
These two Russian idiots in Shevchenkove, Kharkiv oblast, had their vehicle sputtered out.
Guess what they did?
They came to a local Ukrainian police station.
*And asked if they could have some fuel.* https://t.co/HmaUNORQL3


----------



## Dolores Fuertes (27 Feb 2022)

Fuentes de su afirmación, por favor.

Yo sí puedo demostrar que desde que Putin está en Rusia, el país va en caída libre, y con datos, no con opiniones. El cáncer de Rusia es la corrupción, y cada vez es mayor.

Se considera que la Soyuz que se estrelló en 2018 demuestra el colapso de la (en el pasado muy poderosa) industria espacial rusa debido a cambios repentinos en la política del Kremlin, escándalos de corrupción y sobre todo, el desvío de fondos dedicados a la investigación y desarrollo. Fueron las naves espaciales más fiables hace 70 años, no ahora. Al César lo que es del César. Russia's space program has seen better days

Los submarinos alemanes integran tecnología rusa, German submarines fitted with Russian technology: report | DW | 28.03.2021 pero parte de la compañía rusa, la más rentable, ha sido comprada por una empresa de Finlandia. Desde 2018 es una marca finlandesa, Wärtsilä Wärtsilä - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Sobre si los rusos son borrachos, no hay más que ver cualquier estadística, ocupan el cuarto lugar mundial después de Chile, Moldavia y Lituania Anexo:Países por consumo de alcohol per cápita - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre y que el alcoholismo está ligado a que muchos mueren jóvenes.


----------



## Dolores Fuertes (27 Feb 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> No opusimos resistencia y les dejamos invadir toda la península, y cuando estaban dentro los cosimos a puñaladas....los franchutes no vuelven....



El arma más letal inventada en España junto al arcabuz es la navaja automática. Se puede esconder fácilmente y utilizarse en el cuerpo a cuerpo mientras el enemigo te cree desarmado. Es ligera, fácil de utilizar por mujeres, niños, ancianos... al contrario que una bayoneta, mucho más pesada. Es el arma ideal para la guerrilla.

Y en tiempos de paz te puedes hacer un bocadillo de jamón y prepararte unas patatas fritas.


----------



## JuanMacClane (27 Feb 2022)

El auténtico motivo es que existe un comando de chortinas ucranianas que se están camelando a todos los tanquistas rusos.
Por eso hace falta más mujeres en el ejército.


Dicho lo cual, ¿Cuál es el procedimiento de la tripulación para cuando un tanque se queda inservible por avería/gasofa? Porque entiendo que mas que deseetar la tripulación va a ponerse a salvo, aunque no sé si deberían destruirlo


----------



## Giordano Bruno (27 Feb 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Ya se acabó el vodka?



En el Carrefour de Kiev imagino que tendrán. ....pero sin gasofa no veo a los Ruskys yendo a pata tendrán q coger el metro.


----------



## Covaleda (27 Feb 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Ver que es hilo ha causado sensación, no me lo esperaba.
> 
> Os dejo esto por aquí, continúa el problema con el combustible:
> 
> ...



Este tipo de cosas llegan a pasar en España y tenemos a los endófobos de plantilla haciendo chascarrillos dos siglos.


----------



## Giordano Bruno (27 Feb 2022)

Lo que ha demostrado esta guerra pase lo que pase....es que es mucho mejor tener un ejército pequeño de Elite de unos 100.000 hombres a hasta arriba de las armas más modernas y entrenados de la ostia....Que 1M de cuarentones famélicos y 20.000 tanques y blindados que son pura chatarra.
Porque a mi me da que Rusia tanques modernos y en perfecto estado no tiene más de 1500 y tropas de Élite ni 20000.


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (27 Feb 2022)

TengomasreservasqueFalete dijo:


> Esta locura ha servido a las élites para comprar algo, de lo cual me alegro
> Hay esperanza para la raza humana
> La gente, no quiere guerra
> Y creo firmemente, que pudiera llegar el día en que los ciudadanos de diferentes países se aliaran lara derrocar regímenes dictatoriales
> ...



Los menas del alajuakbar sustituirán a los civilizados concienciados blanquitos en extinción, no te preocupes.


----------



## elena francis (27 Feb 2022)

Dolores Fuertes dijo:


> El arma más letal inventada en España junto al arcabuz es la navaja automática. Se puede esconder fácilmente y utilizarse en el cuerpo a cuerpo mientras el enemigo te cree desarmado. Es ligera, fácil de utilizar por mujeres, niños, ancianos... al contrario que una bayoneta, mucho más pesada. Es el arma ideal para la guerrilla.
> 
> Y en tiempos de paz te puedes hacer un bocadillo de jamón y prepararte unas patatas fritas.



Por nuestra propia idiosincrasia volveríamos a hacer lo mismo. Echamos a los judíos, a los moros, a los franchutes, y si a los ruskis les apetece venir les pasará lo mismo. Forma parte de nuestra arquitectura mental, somos tolerantes y abiertos, alegres, nos gusta disfrutar de la vida. Entre españoles nos reímos los unos de los otros, nos insultamos y nos ridiculizamos, nuestro sentido del humor es negro e hiriente, pero tenemos buen fondo y somos generosos y hospitalarios. Hasta que nos tocan donde nos duele, en nuestro orgullo, nuestra fama, nuestra forma de vivir y de entender la vida, y entonces surge el desastre, sacamos lo malo que tenemos dentro y nos lanzamos sin miedo hacia nuestros enemigos, y si perdemos la vida nos da lo mismo, otras cien vidas que tuviéramos las usaríamos en vengar la afrenta.

Somos así. Somos grandes. Somos las mejores personas del mundo. Somos quijotes y sanchos al mismo tiempo. Somos españoles.


----------



## Dolores Fuertes (27 Feb 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Echamos a los judíos, a los moros, a los franchutes, y si a los ruskis les apetece venir les pasará lo mismo.



Fue más o menos lo que pasó durante nuestra guerra civil, el apoyo ruso a la República no fue suficiente para contrarrestar al ejército sublevado que contaba con ayuda del Eje y sobre todo de la todopoderosa Iglesia con sede en el corazón de Roma. Los rusos se infiltraron en la República e interfirieron lo que pudieron, paseaban por Madrid y Barcelona como Pedro por su casa. España en los años 30 estaba llena de aeródromos, los aviones debían hacer escala y repostar frecuentemente. Si Franco tenía tanta manía a los rusos era por algo. 

Creo que en caso de invasión reaccionaríamos igual que los ucranianos. Pero invadirnos es mucho más difícil, primero deben llegar hasta aquí antes de que se les averíen los vehículos o se queden sin fuel, y luego abrirse camino en nuestra endiablada orografía.


----------



## Educo Gratis (27 Feb 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> | GUERRA UCRANIA-RUSIA: El senador estadounidense Marco Rubio, vicepresidente del Comité de Inteligencia del Senado, dice que los líderes militares rusos deberían pensar "muy cuidadosamente" antes de seguir las órdenes que "recibieron recientemente".
> 
> 
> las ordenes.deben ser bombrdear kiev y kharkov que NO ESTAN SIENDO OBEDECIDAS...
> ...



Me cuadra joder, es para acojonarse ya mismo, mira, esto le ha llegado a un colega que tiene un colega en Ukrania, le ha preguntado como esta y esta es la respuesta:

"Hola XXX, complicado, los militares rusos pierden iniciativa y su comandante loco saca la última carta - está preparando misiles nucleares. En estos momentos están hablando delegaciones."

Brvtal testimonio...


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (27 Feb 2022)

[U] Russischer Überfall auf Ukraine: Antonov AN-225 angeblich zerstört - russischer Helikopterangriff auf Flughafen Hostomel


Zur Stunde soll über dem Flughafen Hostomel eine "Helikopter-Schlacht" zwischen russischen und ukrainischen Kampfhubschraubern stattfinden. Die dort stationierte weltweit einzige AN-225 soll unbestätigten Meldungen zufolge dabei zerstört worden sein. Am Nachmittag gegen 17 Uhr österreichischer...




www.austrianwings.info





 

el ridículo de los subhumanos es tremendo


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (27 Feb 2022)

Más tropas solo se sumarían a los problemas logísticos que está teniendo el ejército ruso. Ya puedes ver Twitter lleno de imágenes de tanques y vehículos abandonados y soldados saqueando tiendas en busca de comida. Solo puedo concluir que la planificación y el apoyo logístico fueron defectuosos.











Lanzador de misiles ruso BM21 GRAD con misiles sin disparar abandonados en Ucrania junto con artillería remolcada https://t.co/kgtaJc4Evp


----------



## rudeboy (27 Feb 2022)

Lo que se ve en los videos son columnas, estas son indefendibles en un ataque sorpresa así que tras el primer impacto al vehículo de cabeza el resto huye a pie dejando abandonados unos pocos vehículos, por eso no veis cuerpos ni heridos .
Los atacantes se retiran rápidamente ya que al delatar su posición son presa fácil de la artillería o helicópteros que van en retaguardia. En estas tareas de reconocimiento en vanguardia se emplean vehículos ligeros y tropas visoñas fácilmente reemplazables. De nada


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (27 Feb 2022)

#Ucrania #Ucraniabajoataque

Los lugareños tuercen una ametralladora de un T-72B3 UBH ruso atascado en el barro y abandonado. https://t.co/z9rsAvWLv1


En este caso si ha sido un accidente aún es comprensible que no se detuvieran a remolcar para evitar aislarse del resto





Recopilación de videos recientes que muestran las pérdidas rusas en Ucrania:
-Ucrania está oponiendo una fuerte resistencia
-Muchos vehículos rusos abandonados
-Estado cuestionable del equipo
-Muchos videos de prisioneros de guerra muestran soldados desmoralizados que pensaron que estaban entrenando
-Problemas logísticos https://t.co/O7qVjM8lzu




S t. Vokzalnaya, un montón de equipos rusos rotos, otros abandonados, un anciano ucraniano grita: 

“El que viene a nosotros con una espada, a espada perecerá” (proverbio eslavo)
https://t.co/S0z6dgrYJm


----------



## PORRON (27 Feb 2022)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Es pantomima. Descansan para comer y dormir. Como todos los actores.


----------



## PORRON (27 Feb 2022)

Que significa la Z?


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (27 Feb 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (27 Feb 2022)

Cruce con cuidado los puentes de madera en mal estado (¿no se suponía que eran de hormigón?_

Vehículo blindado ruso hundido bajo el agua
https://t.co/bLG4WKxTdZ




Otro cruce de puente fallido, los vecinos rusos hicieron colapsar el puente y se hundieron y atascaron

Región de Kharkiv https://t.co/CpIYUlfNvC

Y otro punto importante a debatir del avance plagado de errores parece ser que la formación militar de las columnas es deficiente o por lo menos no la suficiente para operar sobre el terreno



Tanques rusos atascados en el barro

T-90A y 2С3 "Acacia"
https://t.co/qfyUZxk4y9


A esto me refería, un armata varado


----------



## Dolores Fuertes (27 Feb 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Y otro punto importante a debatir del avance plagado de errores parece ser que la formación militar de las columnas es deficiente o por lo menos no la suficiente para operar sobre el terreno



Es que los GPS los carga el diablo... los ucranianos se han empleado a fondo en quitar las señales de tráfico, sobre todo las que avisan de puentes de madera, caminos sin asfaltar... y claro, la pantallita muestra que hay un paso de vehículos, pero dice no si aguanta el paso de un tanque o no, o si el barro llega hasta las rodillas. Además, sin conocer el terreno y sin tener señales para orientarse, un país extranjero es una trampa. No es tan fácil una invasión, cualquiera que haya estudiado historia militar lo sabe. Me extraña que Putin no tenga jefes militares buenos a su lado, pero viendo como está lo de la corrupción por allí, puede pasar cualquier cosa, si Putin solo se rodea de pelotas, la cosa puede acabar fatal.



rudeboy dijo:


> Lo que se ve en los videos son columnas, estas son indefendibles en un ataque sorpresa así que tras el primer impacto al vehículo de cabeza el resto huye a pie dejando abandonados unos pocos vehículos, por eso no veis cuerpos ni heridos .
> Los atacantes se retiran rápidamente ya que al delatar su posición son presa fácil de la artillería o helicópteros que van en retaguardia. En estas tareas de reconocimiento en vanguardia se emplean vehículos ligeros y tropas visoñas fácilmente reemplazables. De nada



Tienen la ventaja de que el ucraniano y el ruso son idiomas muy parecidos y también físicamente, vistiendo de civil pueden pasar desapercibidos entre la población si la cosa se pone mal.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (27 Feb 2022)

PORRON dijo:


> Que significa la Z?





Es un distintivo para identificar a los rusos del frente de Rostov y zona oriental.. Los rusos del frente bielorruso en cambio llevan una V.










Here's what those mysterious white 'Z' markings on Russian military equipment may mean


'They’re different from what you normally see on Russian vehicles.'




taskandpurpose.com


----------



## OYeah (27 Feb 2022)

RRMartinez dijo:


> Pienso lo mismo han tenido que reclutar a esos que no tienen vínculos culturales ni de sangre con el pueblo ucraniano.




Sí, a mi me parece claro que son deserciones, aparte de que repito Ucrania es el segundo pais más grande de Europa y si te cortan el suministro de gasoil o te lo sabotean pues te quedas en mitad de la nada (ya digo, imaginaros Castilla) sin papeo y esperando a que alguien te meta una granada por el culo.

A las guerras no se debe ir con la puntita. O se va a sangre y fuego o no se va. Y estos son medio hermanos.

Tabarnia en las estepas...


----------



## OYeah (27 Feb 2022)

Es todo muy Paco y lo siento por Putin. En serio.

Los otanistas de Kiev teniendo mejores armas, regaladas por los anglos, mandan también misiles a pisos tratando de deriibar un dron. Increible.

¿Se sabe cuantas PS se han vendido en Rusia? ¿Y en Ucrania?


----------



## rudeboy (27 Feb 2022)

El ejército ruso siempre ha premiado la cantidad sobre la calidad, una columna o 10 o 100 no son nada para los números que manejan los rusos ,lo fundamental de estas operaciones es que la pinza sobre kiev , Jarcov y Mariupol están a punto de cerrarse con lo que el país esta de facto en manos rusas, los combates que actualmente se producen en esas ciudades son meras distracciones para sustraer efectivos Ucranianos del campo abierto .Lo más interesante del día de hoy es ver si algunas tropas consiguen escapar de esas grandes bolsas que se cerrarán en las próximas horas


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Feb 2022)

rudeboy dijo:


> El ejército ruso siempre ha premiado la cantidad sobre la calidad, una columna o 10 o 100 no son nada para los números que manejan los rusos ,lo fundamental de estas operaciones es que la pinza sobre kiev , Jarcov y Mariupol están a punto de cerrarse con lo que el país esta de facto en manos rusas, los combates que actualmente se producen en esas ciudades son meras distracciones para sustraer efectivos Ucranianos del campo abierto .Lo más interesante del día de hoy es ver si algunas tropas consiguen escapar de esas grandes bolsas que se cerrarán en las próximas horas



No andan sobrados los rusos de soldados que digamos


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (27 Feb 2022)

Traducido “Abandonado en el camino a Nikolaev. Pueblo de Posad Pokrovske

Los aldeanos capturaron a un soldado ruso de 20 años. Dijo que lo obligaron a sentarse toda la noche en un tanque en la vía, y el resto salió huyendo en cuanto los aldeanos golpearon a su comandante”.
https://t.co/XqkoLCRjEl




Otro tanque ruso abandonado marcado con Z (frente de Rostov)

Mykolaiv region


https://t.co/fxQ9tEA9ZD





Otro convoy abandonado/destruido

Járkov
https://t.co/yZMg2x6QAr




Otro tanque atascado
en el barro


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (27 Feb 2022)




----------



## OYeah (27 Feb 2022)

Pobre Putin, en serio. 

Es normal que haya estado al frente de ese pais Paco por dos décadas, pero tanto adularle y reirle las gracias en los Comitees le han hecho perder la noción de quien tiene al mando de su Ejército y Paco Economia.

Cuando él se vaya Rusia está acabada.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (27 Feb 2022)

rudeboy dijo:


> El ejército ruso siempre ha premiado la cantidad sobre la calidad, una columna o 10 o 100 no son nada para los números que manejan los rusos ,lo fundamental de estas operaciones es que la pinza sobre kiev , Jarcov y Mariupol están a punto de cerrarse con lo que el país esta de facto en manos rusas, los combates que actualmente se producen en esas ciudades son meras distracciones para sustraer efectivos Ucranianos del campo abierto .Lo más interesante del día de hoy es ver si algunas tropas consiguen escapar de esas grandes bolsas que se cerrarán en las próximas horas



Es cierto que en el pasado fue así. Pero Putin NO puede permitirse la clásica estrategia del Imperio Ruso y de la URSS de Stalin de tratar de asfixiar al enemigo entre sus propias bajas (los finlandeses llegaron incluso a quedarse sin munición) ya que ni tiene tantas tropas, y además la sociedad rusa es muy sensible a las bajas, estamos en el siglo XXI y penetra todo por Telegram, VK y Viber...


Lo de los paracaidistas, aunque si bien son fuerzas que no puedes reemplazar en el próximo carrefour de la esquina (requieren muchos años de formación) que perdieron habla por si sólo. Ayer ya dejaron de utilizarlos despues del desastre. No pueden ir regalándolos, los necesitan para conflictos importantes


Dos funcionarios estadounidenses confirmaron que Ucrania derribó un segundo avión de transporte Il-76 esta noche. De ser cierto, esto sería un error realmente significativo para el ejército ruso, y posiblemente la peor pérdida de vidas para las Fuerzas Aerotransportadas Rusas desde la Segunda Guerra de Chechenia.



Sí, los paracaidistas están altamente capacitados y normalmente son pocos por lo que es un recurso escaso y muy valorado, perder 300 paracaidistas en una situación que no es de combate es un gran desastre.


----------



## Vctrlnz (27 Feb 2022)

No quiero leer más porque no me aclaro.
Abandonan tankes y vehículos por deserciones o por un problema mecánico?
Gracias.


----------



## Dr Polux (27 Feb 2022)

rudeboy dijo:


> El ejército ruso siempre ha premiado la cantidad sobre la calidad, una columna o 10 o 100 no son nada para los números que manejan los rusos ,lo fundamental de estas operaciones es que la pinza sobre kiev , Jarcov y Mariupol están a punto de cerrarse con lo que el país esta de facto en manos rusas, los combates que actualmente se producen en esas ciudades son meras distracciones para sustraer efectivos Ucranianos del campo abierto .Lo más interesante del día de hoy es ver si algunas tropas consiguen escapar de esas grandes bolsas que se cerrarán en las próximas horas



DE Jarkov, los ruskis han salido corriendo


----------



## Registrador (27 Feb 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Al tercer día sin combustible?
> 
> Inverosímil



Según Twater los ucranianos van a entran en Moscú en cualquier momento. La ostia de realidad va a ser buena


----------



## Dr Polux (27 Feb 2022)

Vctrlnz dijo:


> No quiero leer más porque no me aclaro.
> Abandonan tankes y vehículos por deserciones o por un problema mecánico?
> Gracias.



Pues por un cumulo de situaciones una logistica nefasta y por ende falta de combustible, tropas poco experimentadas, resistencia inexperada con armas que les estan haciendo daño etc etc


----------



## Vctrlnz (27 Feb 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Pues por un cumulo de situaciones una logistica nefasta y por ende falta de combustible, tropas poco experimentadas, resistencia inexperada con armas que les estan haciendo daño etc etc



Hay un vídeo donde dos niños de 18 /20 años se quedaron sin combustible y fueron al pueblo andando con bidones para pedirlo. Dos niños en un tanque quiero decir.
Naturalmente les detuvieron.
Surrealista.
La guerra de Gila por parte de Rusia


----------



## rudeboy (27 Feb 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Es cierto que en el pasado fue así. Pero Putin NO puede permitirse la clásica estrategia del Imperio Ruso y de la URSS de Stalin de tratar de asfixiar al enemigo entre sus propias bajas (los finlandeses llegaron incluso a quedarse sin munición) ya que ni tiene tantas tropas, y además la sociedad rusa es muy sensible a las bajas, estamos en el siglo XXI y penetra todo por Telegram, VK y Viber...
> 
> 
> Lo de los paracaidistas, aunque si bien son fuerzas que no puedes reemplazar en el próximo carrefour de la esquina (requieren muchos años de formación) que perdieron habla por si sólo. Ayer ya dejaron de utilizarlos despues del desastre. No pueden ir regalándolos, los necesitan para conflictos importantes
> ...



Hay que ceñirse a lo que sabemos , de los paracaidistas en kiev no se aclarará hasta dentro de meses. Que tenemos como ciertas, unas imágenes de columnas rusas destruidas ,compuestas por vehículos ligeros ,camiones y algún t72 obsoleto. Nada de cadáveres o heridos .
Ahora imagínate la escena, una columna interceptada por un puñado de ucranianos de los que hay dispersos por ese inmenso país, que dispara sus cohetes y armas de pequeño calibre y solo va a reconocer sus daños cuando parece que no quedan enemigos vivos ,muertos o heridos .
Y ahí se acaban los videos y me pregunto , por qué no salen en persecución campo a través ? Porqué son pocos , han perdido el factor sorpresa y delatado su posición. Solo queda retirarse hasta la siguiente emboscada pero esta táctica que nos da tan buenos videos tiene las horas contadas, detras de esa columna vendrá otra y otra hasta cerrar las grandes bolsas de ucranianos que salvo milagro quedarán irremediablemente sentenciadas


----------



## Conde Duckula (27 Feb 2022)

Los rusos no pueden ser tan ridículos.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (27 Feb 2022)

rudeboy dijo:


> Hay que ceñirse a lo que sabemos , de los paracaidistas en kiev no se aclarará hasta dentro de meses. Que tenemos como ciertas, unas imágenes de columnas rusas destruidas ,compuestas por vehículos ligeros ,camiones y algún t72 obsoleto. Nada de cadáveres o heridos .
> Ahora imagínate la escena, una columna interceptada por un puñado de ucranianos de los que hay dispersos por ese inmenso país, que dispara sus cohetes y armas de pequeño calibre y solo va a reconocer sus daños cuando parece que no quedan enemigos vivos ,muertos o heridos .
> Y ahí se acaban los videos y me pregunto , por qué no salen en persecución campo a través ? Porqué son pocos , han perdido el factor sorpresa y delatado su posición. Solo queda retirarse hasta la siguiente emboscada pero esta táctica que nos da tan buenos videos tiene las horas contadas, detras de esa columna vendrá otra y otra hasta cerrar las grandes bolsas de ucranianos que salvo milagro quedarán irremediablemente sentenciadas



No es descartable, pero pura especulación como todo.


----------



## Murmurator (27 Feb 2022)

Muchos vídeos son antiguos o son vehículos ucranianos a los que les han pintado una Z y los hacen pasar por abandonados por rusos.
Que es normal, la propaganda es un arma de guerra y es legítimo que usen todo lo que puedan para levantar la moral propia.
Pero que la mayor parte son fake, está claro.

También creer que los rusos han entrado sin preveer la más mínima logística, es ser muy ingenuo. Llevan meses preparando esto, y no son subnormales.
Que puede que le pase a alguna columna, porque en la guerra siempre hay contratiempos, pero pensar que es algo generalizado, no es realista.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (27 Feb 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Por nuestra propia idiosincrasia volveríamos a hacer lo mismo. Echamos a los judíos, a los moros, a los franchutes, y si a los ruskis les apetece venir les pasará lo mismo. Forma parte de nuestra arquitectura mental, somos tolerantes y abiertos, alegres, nos gusta disfrutar de la vida. Entre españoles nos reímos los unos de los otros, nos insultamos y nos ridiculizamos, nuestro sentido del humor es negro e hiriente, pero tenemos buen fondo y somos generosos y hospitalarios. Hasta que nos tocan donde nos duele, en nuestro orgullo, nuestra fama, nuestra forma de vivir y de entender la vida, y entonces surge el desastre, sacamos lo malo que tenemos dentro y nos lanzamos sin miedo hacia nuestros enemigos, y si perdemos la vida nos da lo mismo, otras cien vidas que tuviéramos las usaríamos en vengar la afrenta.
> 
> Somos así. Somos grandes. Somos las mejores personas del mundo. Somos quijotes y sanchos al mismo tiempo. Somos españoles.




Antes del Covid tu relato a lo mejor podía venderse. Después de estos 2 años de borreguismo extremo, NO.

Al español para exterminarlo hoy en día sólo hace falta un poco de inteligencia.


----------



## Conde Duckula (27 Feb 2022)

Rusia, históricamente, ha utilizado una estrategia muy propia del terreno ruso.
Atacar y huir al propio terreno ruso. En la huida, desgastar al enemigo. Y en el propio terreno atacar con furia, usando tropas frescas.
Historicamente han utilizado esa estrategia porque el terreno es muy llano y carecen de relieves que les proporcionen otra estrategia mejor.
No obstante, no creo que esto no lo conozcan sus "enemigos".

Por otra parte pienso que esto es un teatro. Posiblemente la escusa para trocear Rusia en territorios más manejables por el NWO.


----------



## jaimegvr (27 Feb 2022)

el ejercito de Ucrania tiene los mismos tanques que los rusos.


----------



## Barrunto (27 Feb 2022)

Estáis trabajando a tope estos días los CM´s clásicos del foro, ahora reconvertidos en propagandistas de la OTAN.

Unas preguntas y sugerencias:

¿Estáis cobrando pluses estos días por desinformar e intentar imponer vuestro relato a base de repetir lo mismo con 50 cuentas distintas una vez tras otra?

¿Os pasan el material, u os tenéis que buscar las habichuelas?

Podríais unificarlo todo en un único hilo, ya sé que así no váis a acaparar el principal con vuestro mensaje, pero es que es muy cansino leer lo mismo en varios hilos diferentes.

Saludos.


----------



## McRotor (27 Feb 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Vale, pero al menos contrargumentad algo, es solo una idea, no propaganda, no digo que sea lo que esta ocurriendo, OJO. Meras hipotesis.



En mi opinion es que mas alla de posibles atascos y bajas en algunas divisiones la idea entrar a modo rush por sorpresa hasta kiev y grandes ciudades con lo basico (antiguallas y tropas inexpertas) mientras en el frente del donbas se batian el cobre el grueso de tropas rusas y ukros.

que los primeros llegaban pronto a kiev y apresaban al gobierno porque los civiles y las tropas no ofrecian resistencia... un exito.

que la cosa iba lenta, pues a picapedrear poco a poco con apoyo de la elite y los chechenos mientras en el donbas se extermina a lo importante de las FFAA ucranianas.

La OTAN no se esperaba el ataque relampago ni de coña, contaban perder donbas y crimea.

El material abandonado seria recuperable por la retaguardia lo importante era llegar rapido a kiev y grandes centros.


----------



## Barrunto (27 Feb 2022)

Vctrlnz dijo:


> No quiero leer más porque no me aclaro.
> Abandonan tankes y vehículos por deserciones o por un problema mecánico?
> Gracias.



Básicamente es gente, a sueldo, vendiendo el relato de que el ejército ruso es una mierda y va a perder. Es propaganda de guerra para elevar la moral, básicamente.

La puedes ver aquí, la puedes ver en los periódicos, y la puedes ver en la tele.

La realidad la sabremos cuando pasen unos días.


----------



## jaimegvr (27 Feb 2022)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Hasta la Wermacht llevaba sus camiones cisterna de combustible, estas guerras de hoy tienen armamento mas avanzado pero sus estrategas son unos mierdas.



No temo a un ejercito de leones mandados por ovejas, al que temo es a un ejercito de ovejas mandado por leones. Alejandro Magno.


----------



## Vctrlnz (27 Feb 2022)

Barrunto dijo:


> Básicamente es gente, a sueldo, vendiendo el relato de que el ejército ruso es una mierda y va a perder. Es propaganda de guerra para elevar la moral, básicamente.
> 
> La puedes ver aquí, la puedes ver en los periódicos, y la puedes ver en la tele.
> 
> La realidad la sabremos cuando pasen unos días.



Puede ser, Quién sabe





__





Vi el desfile militar en agosto 21 en Kiev, y sabía que iba a ser el llanto y rechinar de dientes para los rusos.


En su 30 aniversario de la independencia, muchísimos soldados y armas de todo tipo. Unido al odio feroz que tienen a los rusos sabía que esto iba a pasar pero los follaputines comedoritos negacionistas del foro no me hacían ni puto caso.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Barrunto (27 Feb 2022)

Vctrlnz dijo:


> Puede ser, Quién sabe
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Volvemos a lo mismo.

O posteas fotos del desfile, o te lo estas inventando.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (27 Feb 2022)

̶N̶a̶p̶o̶l̶e̶o̶n̶'̶s̶ La invasión de *Putin* a ̶R̶u̶s̶s̶i̶a̶ *Ucrania* demuestra clara y dramáticamente la importancia de la logística en la planificación militar.





Muchas pruebas de que Rusia arruinó la logística de su operación militar. Pero creo que este video ilustra otro problema de Putin: la incapacidad de preparar a la población de Rusia, incluidos sus soldados, para la guerra. Un hilo corto. 1/





Un alto funcionario del Departamento de Estado me dice: “Rusia ha manejado mal la planificación de esta operación. Sus trenes logísticos están mal organizados, la moral es mala y no están preparados para la guerra urbana en las ciudades ucranianas”. (Continuación)


----------



## Madafaca (27 Feb 2022)

Bielorrusia es el talón de Aquiles de Putin. Ojo con la CIA.


----------



## jaimegvr (27 Feb 2022)

25 de junio de 1941.

Noticias de la BBC.

" El ataque del ejercito aleman esta siendo frenado por el heroico ejercito rojo, los alemanes no han pasado de Brest Litovsk......"

LA REALIDAD: Los alemanes estaban haciendo 50 Km al dia de avances y los rusos huyendo en masa.

Hasta que no pasen 2 meses no se sabrá la verdad. Invadir un pais como Ucrania no se hace en 3 dias, La werhmacht alemana tardó 4 meses en okupar toda Ucrania, no salió del rio Don hasta Octubre de 1941. Es mas Hitler tuvo que transferir 2 ejercitos desde el Frente que iba hacia Moscú hasta Kiev porque no eran capaces de tomarla.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (27 Feb 2022)

Si te estás preguntando cómo va la logística rusa... Aquí están sus soldados robando comida ~100 horas después de la guerra ya 20 km de la frontera rusa. Si estas tropas ya se han quedado sin comida, no augura nada bueno en ningún otro lugar.




LA LUCHA EN KIEV SE ENCUENTRA EN UN NIVEL BAJO RECIENTEMENTE, EL AVANCE FUE FRENADO POR LA RESISTENCIA DE UCRANIA Y POR LA ESCASEZ DE COMBUSTIBLE Y PROBLEMAS DE SOSTENIMIENTO DEL ENEMIGO: OFICIAL DE EE. UU.






Aparentemente, la logística del Ejército ruso es muy mala, lo que podría explicar en parte lo lenta que va la invasión de Ucrania. Desde luego, en Afganistán, la logística del Ejército Rojo fue pésima. Aquí hay un artículo un poco técnico sobre eso: Feeding the Bear: A Closer Look at Russian Army Logistics and the Fait Accompli - War on the Rocks


Recomiendo encarecidamente ese articulo, es largo pero muy técnico.


----------



## jaimegvr (27 Feb 2022)

Y en 1944, el Ejercito Rojo tardó 4 meses en invadir Ucrania y expulsar a los alemanes y ustachis ucranianos, en la operacion Bagration, entre junio y octubre de 1944 y usando para ello 1.500.000 soldados y 15.000 tanques.


----------



## jaimegvr (27 Feb 2022)

Con 150.000 soldados solo te sirven para asegurar el Donbass y para de contar.
Invadir Ucrania requiere de:

1.500.000 soldados.
20.000 tanques.
8.000 cañones.
5.000 cazas y bombarderos.

Que es lo que se usó en la operacion Bagration de 1944.


----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (27 Feb 2022)

Lo de operación relámpago ya va a ser que no. O llegan a un acuerdo o Putin va a hacer el ridículo.


----------



## kikoseis (27 Feb 2022)

Educo Gratis dijo:


> Me cuadra joder, es para acojonarse ya mismo, mira, esto le ha llegado a un colega que tiene un colega en Ukrania, le ha preguntado como esta y esta es la respuesta:
> 
> "Hola XXX, complicado, los militares rusos pierden iniciativa y su comandante loco saca la última carta - está preparando misiles nucleares. En estos momentos están hablando delegaciones."
> 
> Brvtal testimonio...



Jajaja. Muy creíble.


----------



## Von Rudel (27 Feb 2022)

jaimegvr dijo:


> Con 150.000 soldados solo te sirven para asegurar el Donbass y para de contar.
> Invadir Ucrania requiere de:
> 
> 1.500.000 soldados.
> ...




Claro porque enfrente tenías:

1 036 760 soldados1
• 800 tanques2
• 530 cañones de asalto2
• 10 090 piezas de artillería
• 1000-1300 aviones2 

Igualito que Ucrania


¿Qué poder militar tiene Ucrania?


Las fuerzas de *Ucrania* apenas superan el número de tropas que Rusia desplegó en sus fronteras: 196.000 efectivos en las fuerzas armadas
*casi 16.000 blindados de Rusia superan con creces los 3.300 ucranianos*
*a fuerza aérea ucraniana es una décima parte de la rusa.*



Las tonterias que uno tiene que leer aqui.


----------



## Corvo de Xallas (27 Feb 2022)

Cens0r dijo:


> Molaría pillarse un tanque abandonado gratis o una pieza de artillería y llevártelos a casa.



Creo que papan como 100 litros a la hora....


----------



## Vctrlnz (27 Feb 2022)

Barrunto dijo:


> Volvemos a lo mismo.
> 
> O posteas fotos del desfile, o te lo estas inventando.



Porque? Eres tonto? No voy a poner fotos.
He vivido casi dos años en Ucrania, Rusia y Bielorusia.
Los ucranianos las mejores personas, las ucranianas las más guapas.
Aunque hay algo que es flipante, están más mezclados que vascos con españoles o catalanes con españoles.
Lo típico es padre ruso madre ucraniana, abuelo bieloruso....no importa en cuál de los tres países vivan, hablo de la Rusia Europea claro.


----------



## El amigo (27 Feb 2022)

El hilo se ha jodido hace tiempo. Y empezó interesante


----------



## Barrunto (27 Feb 2022)

Vctrlnz dijo:


> Porque? Eres tonto? No voy a poner fotos.
> He vivido casi dos años en Ucrania, Rusia y Bielorusia.
> Los ucranianos las mejores personas, las ucranianas las más guapas.
> Aunque hay algo que es flipante, están más mezclados que vascos con españoles o catalanes con españoles.
> Lo típico es padre ruso madre ucraniana, abuelo bieloruso....no importa en cuál de los tres países vivan, hablo de la Rusia Europea claro.



Buen pompero, sigue así.


----------



## machinaexdeus (27 Feb 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Aparentemente, la logística del Ejército ruso es muy mala, lo que podría explicar en parte lo lenta que va la invasión de Ucrania. Desde luego, en Afganistán, la logística del Ejército Rojo fue pésima. Aquí hay un artículo un poco técnico sobre eso: Feeding the Bear: A Closer Look at Russian Army Logistics and the Fait Accompli - War on the Rocks
> 
> 
> Recomiendo encarecidamente ese articulo, es largo pero muy técnico.




En El Confidencial sacaron un artículo hace una semana comentando los problemas de logística. 



> Por Juanjo Fernández
> 19/01/2022 - 05:00
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## machote hispano (27 Feb 2022)

ATENCION. 

¿Alguien tiene información sobre "ciudadanos" o "turistas" de posible origen ruso en territorio UE marcando objetivos con GPS? 

Ejemplo: una parejita se pone a pasear alrededor de un reciente campamento de suministros militares o civiles, vehículos, etc., al sur de Darmstadt, o en otros sitios. Al rato se ponen a wasapear o lo que sea.


----------



## Madafaca (27 Feb 2022)

No creo nada de las noticias de las dos partes.

Creo que Putin va ganando pero no tan fácil como tenía planeado. Para mi ha cometido tres errores:

ha planeado bien la estrategia pero ha calculado mal las fuerzas que necesita.
ha menospreciado la resistencia ucraniana pensando que el payaso de Zelensky iba hacer de payaso.
ha creído que la OTAN se iba a poner de perfil a la hora de armar a los ucranianos.
Putin va a ganar pero le va a salir caro. Además la CIA amenaza con desestabilizar Bielorrusia.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (27 Feb 2022)

__





ULTIMA HORA | Revista Ejércitos dice que el jefe del Estado Mayor General de las FFAA rusas Gerasimov acaba de ser despedido por Putin


EDIT: Corrijo fuentes. #Rusia Vs #Ucrania (día 4) - Como adelantábamos al analizar la imagen de la reunión de #Putin, #Shoigú y #Guerásimov, alguien tenía que cargar con el desastre. Se anuncia la destitución de Valery #Gerasimov, el que nunca desarrolló una doctrina...




www.burbuja.info





rumores de que uno de los padres de la operación podría haber sido despedido

alguien tiene info? Revista Ejércitos y ZOKA (usuario tipico en estos conflictos) lo dan por hecho


----------



## Parlakistan (27 Feb 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Putin decia que ni tiempo a pestañear, pero creo que la blitzkrieg no esta siendo tal.



Creo que se refería más bien a los nukes.


----------



## Educo Gratis (27 Feb 2022)

kikoseis dijo:


> Jajaja. Muy creíble.



A ver tolai, la gracia de informarse en un foro es la garantia de la cuenta que te da la informacion, no soy ningun troll, yo te aseguro que esto lo ha dicho un paleta que es ukro y esta ahora encerrado en el pais, a partir de aqui piensa lo que quieras, yo solo aporto mi pequeño grano de arena de info fiable.


----------



## Cui Bono (27 Feb 2022)

jaimegvr dijo:


> 25 de junio de 1941.
> 
> Noticias de la BBC.
> 
> ...



Pero si todo es en tiempo real!!
Mira un dron ukra masacrando unos SAM:


En eso mentira? Pudiera ser, puestos a dudar de todo, pero es cierto que tienen ese equipamiento y es cierto que los rusos no tienen el control aéreo.


----------



## yomismoquizás (27 Feb 2022)

La maricona tarada del Putin tiene que estar rabiando como la buena puta que es. Los rusos han atacado a un país normal y civilizado que no se metía con nadie. Los rusos tienen que ser aislados y considerados como civilización de apestados. Asco de rusos: pueblo de alcohólicos y putas baratas. Los ucranianos se acostaron siendo maestros, mecánicos, panaderos y se levantaron siento invadidos por un ejército de borrachos, que han tenido que llamar a tarados islámicos cortacabezas para enfrentarse a pobre ciudadanos que luchan por defender sus tierra y las de sus familias. Fuerza Ucrania! Puta Rusia!


----------



## Dolores Fuertes (27 Feb 2022)

Madafaca dijo:


> No creo nada de las noticias de las dos partes.
> 
> Creo que Putin va ganando pero no tan fácil como tenía planeado. Para mi ha cometido tres errores:
> 
> ...



Yo empiezo a pensar que los coroneles le están haciendo la cama. O le han aconsejado mal, o no escucha a nadie y ha perdido todo contacto con la realidad: no es normal ponerse a invadir un país tan grande con tan pocos medios y luego amenazar a media Unión Europea y para postre, sacar a relucir el armamento nuclear cuando no se avanza. Dicen que las órdenes del alto mando no llegan. Zelenski era un payaso, sí, pero uno muy listo.
Está Rusia a punto de caramelo para un golpe de Estado.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (27 Feb 2022)




----------



## Vctrlnz (27 Feb 2022)

Madafaca dijo:


> No creo nada de las noticias de las dos partes.
> 
> Creo que Putin va ganando pero no tan fácil como tenía planeado. Para mi ha cometido tres errores:
> 
> ...


----------



## Vctrlnz (27 Feb 2022)

Madafaca dijo:


> No creo nada de las noticias de las dos partes.
> 
> Creo que Putin va ganando pero no tan fácil como tenía planeado. Para mi ha cometido tres errores:
> 
> ...



Putin va ganando: falso.

Putin va a ganar: falso.

Eres un tonto que quiere chupar la mnipolla de Putin: verdadero.


----------



## Madafaca (27 Feb 2022)

Vctrlnz dijo:


> Putin va ganando: falso.
> 
> Putin va a ganar: falso.
> 
> Eres un tonto que quiere chupar la mnipola de Putin: verdadero.



Tu eres un tonto cuyos padres son hermanos.

Putin va a ganar la guerra pero le va a costar el puesto.
Al tiempo.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (27 Feb 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Pues va a ser eso.
> Si te autoconvences de que vas a entrar y las chortinas van a recibirte con aplausos y tirándote flores, como a la Wehrmacht en el 41, pues no precisas de una gran planificación, metes lo que tengas, por chatarrero que sea, que quedará bien en las fotos, y p'alante.
> El problema es que no ha sido así. No entiendo qué cojones se les pasó por la cabeza a los planificadores, pero igual los rusos deberían fusilar a unos cuantos de Inteligencia.



Ya han cortado algunas cabezas de las más altas... y al jefe de la inteligencia ya vimos cómo lo trató en público Putin.


----------



## Vctrlnz (27 Feb 2022)

Madafaca dijo:


> Tu eres un tonto cuyos padres son hermanos.
> 
> Putin va a ganar la guerra pero le va a costar el puesto.
> Al tiempo.



Ya ha perdido la guerra.

Lo siento por ti, no despertaras un día y verás los tanques rusos pasando por tu pueblo.

Pero puedes seguir votando a la tucán o a ese de Izquierda Unida que nunca me acuerdo cómo se llama.


----------



## Madafaca (27 Feb 2022)

Vctrlnz dijo:


> Ya ha perdido la guerra.
> 
> Lo siento por ti, no despertaras un día y verás los tanques rusos pasando por tu pueblo.
> 
> Pero puedes seguir votando a la tucán o a ese de Izquierda Unida que nunca me acuerdo cómo se llama.



Te equivocas. Ni voto progre ni voto Putin.
El problema de Putin no es la guerra sino la posguerra.


----------



## Vctrlnz (27 Feb 2022)

Madafaca dijo:


> Te equivocas. Ni voto progre ni voto Putin.
> El problema de Putin no es la guerra sino la posguerra.



Peor que Putin están los 4500 niños soldado que han muerto en Ucrania, a los que Putin envío a la muerte.
Estos me dan un poco de pena.

Los moros chechenos que envió Putin y a los que los Ucranianos masacraron en la estepa no me dan ninguna pena.
Una cosa es luchar en sus montañas del Cáucaso y otra a cientos de km en la estepas ucranianas contra un ejército profesional que está defendiendo su tierra.

Además porque cojones te sigo el juego.
No es una guerra.
Es una invasión de un pais soberano por un ejército a las órdenes de un dictador comunista y asesino.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (27 Feb 2022)

Si observa la doctrina soviética de ataque profundo, este ataque parece estar basado, se trata de columnas de movimiento rápido que avanzan en diferentes ejes para rodear RÁPIDAMENTE a las fuerzas enemigas. Se trata de fuegos profundos y de tener múltiples escalones de tropas.




… para que las oleadas sucesivas puedan avanzar y explotar cualquier eje de avance que parezca prometedor.



Pero parece que los rusos están un poco sorprendidos de que los ucranianos se hayan defendido. Y se defendió bien.




Los rusos están teniendo bajas, lo que parece que no esperaban.

El ministerio de salud ruso acababa de movilizar efectivamente a médicos civiles en Rusia. Se supone que se trata de lidiar con el nivel de bajas que se está sosteniendo.




Esto tiene sentido de la siguiente manera.

Putin básicamente asumió que los ucranianos colapsarían, por lo que todo lo que tendrían que hacer es una carrera de truenos hacia Kiev. No se preocupe por la logística: lo resolveremos una vez que hayamos derrocado a su gobierno.


----------



## El gostoso (27 Feb 2022)

Menuda sarta de tonterías


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (27 Feb 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Si observa la doctrina soviética de ataque profundo, este ataque parece estar basado, se trata de columnas de movimiento rápido que avanzan en diferentes ejes para rodear RÁPIDAMENTE a las fuerzas enemigas. Se trata de fuegos profundos y de tener múltiples escalones de tropas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dejas pasar las columnas blindadas y luego destruyes la cola de troncos usando grupos que se quedan atrás armados con armas antitanque, o usando helicópteros, mientras los mantienes fuera de las ciudades.


Pero si son los ucranianos y saben que los rusos van a usar alguna variante de la doctrina de ataque profundo, ¿qué hacen?





(Increíblemente estúpido por la forma en que los rusos no acabaron con la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania antes de que comenzaran, una señal real de su arrogancia)


Entonces, supongo que muchas de las bajas rusas son los elementos logísticos que están siguiendo.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (28 Feb 2022)

Este video me ofrece dudas, creo que es al revés. Son los soldados rusos que toman prestado el tractor para llevar el tanque, y el tractorista les persigue a pie


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (28 Feb 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Ya ya. Eso es aparte. Me referia a que *es un poco extraño que se tengan que buscar a putos maometanos* de mierda terroristas descerebrados destripacabras *para hacer el trabajo sucio*. Me da a entender de que estan teniendo problemas de lealtad entre sus filas, y que no todos estan dispuesos a morir porque un pais de 18 millones de km2 le monte una guerra mundial a europa por la pataleta de que ucrania no entre en la ue



Don Paquito también recurrió a tropas moras. Sin ellas, Ejpaña no habría sido salvada y tal.


----------



## eL PERRO (28 Feb 2022)

Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> Don Paquito también recurrió a tropas moras. Sin ellas, Ejpaña no habría sido salvada y tal.



Aquella españa era un pais de 25 millones de vecinos y estaba inmerso en una guerra nacional, con la poblacion dividida. Hacia falta contra mas tropas posibles mejor. Y bien estaba que los moros pagaran sus crimenes poniendo sangre por la patria

Nada que ver con que el ejercito de un pais de 100 y pico millones tenga que recurrir, de primeras, a los moros destripacabras. Lo dije en la primera pagina

DE
SER
CIO
NES


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (28 Feb 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Aquella españa era un pais de 25 millones de vecinos y estaba inmerso en una guerra nacional, con la poblacion dividida. *Hacia falta contra mas tropas posibles mejor*. Y bien estaba que los moros pagaran sus crimenes poniendo sangre por la patria
> 
> Nada que ver con que el ejercito de un pais de 100 y pico millones tenga que recurrir, de primeras, a los moros destripacabras. Lo dije en la primera pagina
> 
> ...



Hombre. Si don Paquito recurrió a los moroccos, lo hizo con la confianza de saber que eran buenos guerreros. Como los chechenos a los que ha recurrido ahora Putin.


----------



## eL PERRO (28 Feb 2022)

Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> Hombre. Si don Paquito recurrió a los moroccos, lo hizo con la confianza de saber que eran buenos guerreros. Como los chechenos a los que ha recurrido ahora Putin.



Lo hizo porque necesitaba gente. Que este teniendo el pais mas grande del mundo y presumiendo tanto de ejercito necesite a los mismos follacabras a los que masacraba hace 4 dias, deja claro que como franco, NECESITA GENTE

Y si necesita gente a los 2 dias, es que no tiene muy a los suyos consigo. Pero bueno, siempre le quedaran los niños rata de burbuja


----------



## crocodile (28 Feb 2022)

Todo parece indicar que las tropas rusas están produciendo un "embolsamiento" a la ciudad de Mariupol y otras zonas de resistencia en el frente del este del país.

Everything seems to indicate that the Russian troops are producing an "encirclement" in the city of Mariupol and other resistance zones on the eastern front of the country.

▫@ENTRE_GUERRAS▫


----------



## El Caga Chele (28 Feb 2022)

machinaexdeus dijo:


> En El Confidencial sacaron un artículo hace una semana comentando los problemas de logística.



Este articulo me lleva a pensar que quiza el alto mando Ruso pasó de la tradicional artillería Rusa para evitar tensionar su linea de vituallas.


----------



## ashe (28 Feb 2022)

Lo curioso de todo eso son los vehiculos, algo me dice que lo hacen a drede para que se crezcan y de paso para "jubilar" dichos vehiculos para luego sorprender con algo nuevo


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (28 Feb 2022)

dejo hilo


----------



## Madafaca (28 Feb 2022)

Vctrlnz dijo:


> Peor que Putin están los 4500 niños soldado que han muerto en Ucrania, a los que Putin envío a la muerte.
> Estos me dan un poco de pena.
> 
> Los moros chechenos que envió Putin y a los que los Ucranianos masacraron en la estepa no me dan ninguna pena.
> ...



Pero si estoy de acuerdo contigo. Estoy analizando lo que hace Putin, no defendiéndolo.


----------



## Kelowna (28 Feb 2022)

Para mi que es una performance estilo los caídos en Wuhan con el virus.
Pero raro es que los tanques rusos se paren , los soldados deserten , los ucras haciendo partidas de bandoleros estilo guerra de independencia en España .
No se pillo sitio 



Que por cierto deberíamos de cambiar lo de será en Octubre por que las últimas fiestas empiezan en Noviembre y el punto álgido es para marzo.


----------



## machote hispano (28 Feb 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Lo hizo porque necesitaba gente.



Si llega a fusilar a todos los rojos HdeP al acabar la GCE la demografía se hubiera quedado temblando. 
Eso y que Paco era un beato santurrón libró a tantos cabrones, que ahora padecemos.


----------



## El amigo (28 Feb 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Hemos visto a la OTAN en Iraq (un país mejor armado que Ucrania) ventilarselo sin ningún problema y sin compartir una frontera física. Lo de la Horda es la mayor cutrada vista en siglos.



En la primera guerra del golfo armaron primero a Arabia Saudí, y posteriormente después de recabar toda la ayuda internacional posible estuvieron 5 semanas bombardeando a las posiciones e infraestructuras iraquíes. Tras cinco semanas es cuando empezaron la ofensiva terrestre.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (4 Mar 2022)

__





Auditor de calidad de AGCD disecciona los graves fallos de mantenimiento en los vehículos rusos, así como su gran enemigo: el barro y la lluvia


Este es un hilo que explicará las malas prácticas implícitas de mantenimiento de camiones del ejército ruso basadas en esta foto del par de neumáticos traseros derechos de un sistema de misiles y pistola con ruedas Pantsir-S1 debajo y las implicaciones operativas durante la temporada de lodo en...




www.burbuja.info


----------

